# The Jeff C. back in da house Driveler #155



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 21, 2015)

Good Deal, Mrs. H.  

Jefro is surely BACK IN THE HOUSE!!!
Chief, I am glad that you had a safe trip there and back home.

Catch all of you later. My lunch date should be showing up fairly soon and I am going to have a great lunch with this sweetie BECAUSE she is my Daughter  (of which I haven't seen in over a month now).  

Yep, gonna have a late lunch with my Daughter and Son-in-Law and my dedicated server at Cheddar's today.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jan 21, 2015)

smells good 'n' fresh in here. I'll take care of that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

mud said my gun is too long.. he must be jealous


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

wait.. maybe he was calling me short.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

either way, he is envious of my pretty gun


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



  Goot goody moddy....I go to get sompin to eat and come back to a driveler named after me. 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Deal, Mrs. H.
> 
> Jefro is surely BACK IN THE HOUSE!!!
> Chief, I am glad that you had a safe trip there and back home.
> ...



Thanks EE, have a good lunch and visit!



bigdaddyga said:


> smells good 'n' fresh in here. I'll take care of that.



I think bigdaddyga just flopped this'un.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

Umgawa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

I HATE quoting jobs.  HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2015)

Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Missed ya Sat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Umgawa



I'm loling


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I HATE quoting jobs.  HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT!!!!!



who's jobs
I aint neva seen his post. Guess that's why I neva quoted him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> who's jobs
> I aint neva seen his post. Guess that's why I neva quoted him.



its a $250,000 electrical job.   Ifffin I miss 1 thing or quote something wrong imma be in serious trouble


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its a $250,000 electrical job.   Ifffin I miss 1 thing or quote something wrong imma be in serious trouble



Yep it sucks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

I like the challenge of quoting but i get nervous as a dog passin a peach seed till everything is finalized


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

HFH=no confidence.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

Jeff fa fa. Check it out!


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=831462


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 21, 2015)

So, this is what the driveler has come to huh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH=no confidence.



=mistakes mean no job, no job=no money.  No money= hungry baby


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

UK bowhunter said:


> So, this is what the driveler has come to huh?



I stumped my toe earlier today.  It tickled real bad


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

UK bowhunter said:


> So, this is what the driveler has come to huh?



Where you been hidin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

UK bowhunter said:


> So, this is what the driveler has come to huh?



Your sigline made me laugh tho.  Im gonna have to remember that one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where you been hidin



Obviously in teh UK.. caint you read nothin..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa. Check it out!
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=831462


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Missed ya Sat.



Mudro.....

I hate I missed it, just wasn't in the cards I reckon. Still a little under the weather and have a dentist appt on Friday afternoon with that toof problem.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

Bamm


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

Youngins, I'mon have to lie down......2 hrs of sleep ain't cuttin it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Youngins, I'mon have to lie down......2 hrs of sleep ain't cuttin it.


move ova.........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where you been hidin



Heyyy girl, they been keepin me down in the basement....they say I'm too unruly


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Youngins, I'mon have to lie down......2 hrs of sleep ain't cuttin it.


Hope ya feel better soon!!



Keebs said:


> move ova.........



You slide over too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2015)

Howdy folks!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

UK bowhunter said:


> Heyyy girl, they been keepin me down in the basement....they say I'm too unruly


Timmmyyy???????


mudracing101 said:


> Hope ya feel better soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> You slide over too.


good thang he's got a big 'ol couch!


blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks!


well howdy yourself!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bout that time. Still lovin this weather! 

See ya'll


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2015)

mornin, I needs a pot of coffee


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bye Mrs. hawtnet.

Leroy, i got my new mufflers and exhaust put on my big block blazer last night. They turnt down behind the back axle so they blow dirt out when ya rev it up. Mud happy.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2015)

well if it ain kaintuck


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hankus said:


> mornin, I needs a pot of coffee



evenin , i needs a beer.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye Mrs. hawtnet.
> 
> Leroy, i got my new mufflers and exhaust put on my big block blazer last night. They turnt down behind the back axle so they blow dirt out when ya rev it up. Mud happy.



it dont take much fer some folks ta be happy. Personally I like em out back an tilted up jus slightly so the oil gets good projection.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> evenin , i needs a beer.



canned coffee


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye Mrs. hawtnet.
> 
> Leroy, i got my new mufflers and exhaust put on my big block blazer last night. They turnt down behind the back axle so they blow dirt out when ya rev it up. Mud happy.



Need more details.
3"?  what kinda mufflers?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time. Still lovin this weather!
> 
> See ya'll


bye.....


Hankus said:


> mornin, I needs a pot of coffee


call gobble, he always has some ready!


mudracing101 said:


> Bye Mrs. hawtnet.
> 
> Leroy, i got my new mufflers and exhaust put on my big block blazer last night. They turnt down behind the back axle so they blow dirt out when ya rev it up. Mud happy.


Hey, you ever have dimmer switch trouble with your blazer?  On the way back Sat. night the dern lights started brightening & dimming all.by.themselves.!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Timmmyyy???????
> 
> good thang he's got a big 'ol couch!
> 
> well howdy yourself!





Hankus said:


> well if it ain kaintuck



It's me..... They let me out for good behavior!!
HANKUS!!! how's things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

UK bowhunter said:


> It's me..... They let me out for good behavior!!
> HANKUS!!! how's things in your neck of the woods?


you never write, call, FB, nuttin!
but I still lubs ya!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you never write, call, FB, nuttin!
> but I still lubs ya!



Gone...... but never forgotten.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

UK bowhunter said:


> Gone...... but never forgotten.



WEll, dont be gone.  Come back and visit more often


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

UK bowhunter said:


> Gone...... but never forgotten.


Cain't neva forget our Timmmmyy! I wanna see them young'uns of yours!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

man its quiet in hurr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

I figured jeff was back there MIGHT be some life in here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

looks like there isnt anything going on


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

I bet it blows up next month in prep for KMF


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Need more details.
> 3"?  what kinda mufflers?


Just some welded mufflers, no insulation, .. wait.. they make an exhaust that aint 3"



Keebs said:


> bye.....
> 
> call gobble, he always has some ready!
> 
> Hey, you ever have dimmer switch trouble with your blazer?  On the way back Sat. night the dern lights started brightening & dimming all.by.themselves.!!!!!!


Yes, not the dimmer but prob. the alt. or voltage reg... probably gonna blow up, better sell it to me quick.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet it blows up next month in prep for KMF


Hope so


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

well dang boomer,  why are you awake?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2015)

Almost 5, gotta go . Later y'all


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm back


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

An everyone else is gone


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

brb gonna take shower I must stank and take tic tac


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

BOG its about that time for you, but its beerthirty here


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just some welded mufflers, no insulation, .. wait.. they make an exhaust that aint 3"
> 
> Yes, not the dimmer but prob. the alt. or voltage reg... probably gonna blow up, better sell it to me quick.
> 
> ...


yeah, right............ 


Wycliff said:


> An everyone else is gone


I just came back to say bye!
I'm out!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

Took a walk around the field.  I'm back.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> BOG its about that time for you, but its beerthirty here



 no need to remind me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> no need to remind me!



Hey BOG, does the manager's elevator go to the top floor?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2015)

Back at it, 'moan Sat morn 7am !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at it, 'moan Sat morn 7am !!



You get off Sat moanin and I leave Sat afternoon again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at it, 'moan Sat morn 7am !!


I ran into a former Co-worker that went to the new place in Wrens, have you talked to anybody that went there??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I ran into a former Co-worker that went to the new place in Wrens, have you talked to anybody that went there??





All the time .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

I almost went there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You get off Sat moanin and I leave Sat afternoon again.





We're like 2 ships in the night . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

They offered and I changed my mind


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

I go back on days Fri.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're like 2 ships in the night . . .





Gonna get some extra time off in March.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

Evenin Wy, I take it you are off.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Wy, I take it you are off.



yes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I almost went there





Wycliff said:


> They offered and I changed my mind





I coulda made the move, maintained vacation, seniority etc, 'bout the same drive too, just couldn't pull the trigger on it.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

Went to get a physical today was there 3 hours and still didn't see the doctor


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All the time .





Wycliff said:


> I almost went there



How are things going there??.........I'm thinking it was a good thing I didn't go there??


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

It was to far to drive for me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How are things going there??.........I'm thinking it was a good thing I didn't go there??





Grass ain't always greener.  Their business has slowed (Carbo's too) since gas prices have fallen.


They're alot more secure than we are though, just too old to wanna make the change.

Alotta guys from here jumped ship.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

Bout to starve to deaf.....gotta find somethin to eat.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> It was to far to drive for me


Same here!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grass ain't always greener.  Their business has slowed (Carbo's too) since gas prices have fallen.
> 
> 
> They're alot more secure than we are though, just too old to wanna make the change.
> ...


I figured as much!!

I'm prolly more secure as long as I can stand the. ..........Lets just say we passed our ISO audit last week!!

I wasn't really ready to go back to shift work after six years of day shift Moanday - Friday!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

Couple fried egg sammiches.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

Don't know how I would deal with straight days


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

Lil Wy picked dinner tonight Pizza Hut


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple fried egg sammiches.


Grilled cheese Sammiches, and Tomato Soup!!



Wycliff said:


> Don't know how I would deal with straight days


Kind of nature of the beast!!..........Quality Manager........I don't have to work holidays or the weekends, but I have to deal with reports, Customer complaint's, and audits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Grilled cheese Sammiches, and Tomato Soup!!
> 
> Kind of nature of the beast!!..........Quality Manager........I don't have to work holidays or the weekends, but I have to deal with reports, Customer complaint's, and audits.



That would've been good. Had some mater soup and Jag finished it off tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2015)

I like only working 14-15 days a month as long as no one is out sick, or vacating.  Enjoy being off during the weekdays too.  Still get 2 weekends off a month.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like only working 14-15 days a month as long as no one is out sick, or vacating.  Enjoy being off during the weekdays too.  Still get 2 weekends off a month.



Not bad at all, imo.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2015)

'Bout sick and tired of this pneumonia. It needs to hurry up and get gone. I ain't got no more time to sit around and be sick!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> 'Bout sick and tired of this pneumonia. It needs to hurry up and get gone. I ain't got no more time to sit around and be sick!!





Hope you feel betta soon Shuga !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

Bratwurst and a bowl of deer chilli!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Bratwurst and a bowl of deer chilli!









Pasketti and salad . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pasketti and salad . .



Don't be skeared!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Don't be skeared!





I ain't skeered . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't skeered . .



I need a vacation!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2015)

they should be skeered


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

'Bout time for GW and EE to be up and about !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for GW and EE to be up and about !!



Aahhh, doubt they show today ... Both of them went on a heavy drankin spree last night!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2015)

Find your cup it is brewing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Aahhh, doubt they show today ... Both of them went on a heavy drankin spree last night!



Who you slamming?   I did go on a food eating binge but not the ahlkeehaul.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who you slamming?   I did go on a food eating binge but not the ahlkeehaul.



 who me?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

Morning everyone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

EE's reading back . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2015)

morning kang,  how the night was better than T's


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE's reading back . . .



what are the 9 guests doing?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

Air caught in the line, took me an hour to get the transportation pumps going, other than that, pretty decent night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what are the 9 guests doing?





Prolly shaking/scratchin their heads ???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yep, I read back to see just who was doing who this morning !!!!

I see a lot of smiling faces so a bunch of you must have gotten done pretty good !!!!

KANG BLOOD !!!

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Quack, Blood, Hankus and Gobblin.

Thanks for the coffee.

I am pet-sitting my Daughter little dog from yesterday afternoon through Sunday evening.  Yep, I was up at 3:30 this morning and out walking the dog trying to get it to take care of business.  Dang, stubborn dog just peed and then frolicked in the yard for another 10 minutes.    I watched that dreaded white screen for a little while before trying to get a few more winks but that didn't happen.

Feels like I just went to bed and then it was time to get up.


Dang, I see where somebody even woke up SouthernAngler too.

Sometimes I wonder if these 7, 8, 9, 12, 15 guests are sitting around in a circle.  (you know what I mean)  !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2015)

UKbow is in the house this morning too.

Lots of coffee so join us.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yep, those are a couple of names that I don't remember seeing too often.





I wonder if blood got the elevator fixed or did he just fire his boss?????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dang, I read the story about the man getting bitten on the head by a snake in Lowes.

Heck, the last time that I went into Home Wreck Depot, a big python got a hold of me and then I went to Wally World and a big black panther attacked me.  I am afraid to go shopping for now because I have to keep looking over both shoulders.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, I read the story about the man getting bitten on the head by a snake in Lowes.
> 
> Heck, the last time that I went into Home Wreck Depot, a big python got a hold of me and then I went to Wally World and a big black panther attacked me.  I am afraid to go shopping for now because I have to keep looking over both shoulders.



The black cougar wasn't Amber Rose was it?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 22, 2015)

Mornin peeps, been a while since i have been in here. had to bactrack to see what was a goin on. Appreciate the coffee giw


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

UK bowhunter said:


> Mornin peeps, been a while since i have been in here. had to bactrack to see what was a goin on. Appreciate the coffee giw





Hiya bud, same ole story, just different playas !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2015)

UK bowhunter said:


> Mornin peeps, been a while since i have been in here. had to bactrack to see what was a goin on. Appreciate the coffee giw



yw.  I try and brew up a pot every morning while the night walkers wind down and the early risers need a starter.  

Don't believe we've met before but I see you have been around a while.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yw.  I try and brew up a pot every morning while the night walkers wind down and the early risers need a starter.
> 
> Don't believe we've met before but I see you have been around a while.



my old handle was kaintuckee, we have shared many pots of coffee in the past. Had to get some things in order but I'm back. Missed this place, good to be back


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yep, those are a couple of names that I don't remember seeing too often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elevator peeps got it going around 1pm yesterday! Said it was a faulty limitswitch inside the shaft.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 22, 2015)

plus, I couldn't find anyone who knew what nekkid twister was.... this is the only place that had heard of it before


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

UK bowhunter said:


> my old handle was kaintuckee, we have shared many pots of coffee in the past. Had to get some things in order but I'm back. Missed this place, good to be back



I sure would like a lease up there in Kentucky. Small track for me and the kids.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The black cougar wasn't Amber Rose was it?



Gobblin, that girl looks just freaky to me.  I just have a feeling that if she and I were alone together, I know that Oral Roberts and the Pope would be hiding behind the door laughing.   Iff'n I was trying to change my luck, I would be looking elsewhere.  She does seem to hang out with several black panthers though!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I sure would like a lease up there in Kentucky. Small track for me and the kids.



My Uncle still farms up there, missed a chance to go during rifle season this past year!! He has a few hundred acres in Western KY.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Elevator peeps got it going around 1pm yesterday! Said it was a faulty limit switch inside the shaft.




Dang, that is terrible because occasionally, I have that same problem.  

Glad that it finally got production back up to normal.

By the way, I am curious as to what type of plant that you work .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

Gotta stoopid meeting this morning..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2015)

UK bowhunter said:


> my old handle was kaintuckee, we have shared many pots of coffee in the past. Had to get some things in order but I'm back. Missed this place, good to be back



A-ha,  welcome back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta stoopid meeting this morning..



My Tuesday meeting was cancelled this week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Elevator peeps got it going around 1pm yesterday! Said it was a faulty limitswitch inside the shaft.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, that is terrible because occasionally, I have that same problem.
> 
> Glad that it finally got production back up to normal.
> 
> By the way, I am curious as to what type of plant that you work .










gobbleinwoods said:


> My Tuesday meeting was cancelled this week.





Lucky Husker !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Mornin kids....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Kang


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Kang



what up kang?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud said my gun is too long.. he must be jealous



For some reason I always thought you was a chick,maybe it is the boom boom thing,but after seeing the selfie I realize your not!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

Morning y'all. Hfh a ugly chick


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 22, 2015)

morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, that is terrible because occasionally, I have that same problem.
> 
> Glad that it finally got production back up to normal.
> 
> By the way, I am curious as to what type of plant that you work .



Plastic extrusion .. nothing exciting! Big customers are companies like Glad (trash bags , any plastic bags) other companies use our product to make chip bags, bread bags, ...exc...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2015)

morning folks


fish hawk said:


> For some reason I always thought you was a chick,maybe it is the boom boom thing,but after seeing the selfie I realize your not!!!


  You havent read alot of my post have you.  Im not sure what to think about this.   


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Hfh a ugly chick


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you know I've been wanting one!!!!
> 
> hold on juss a minute!
> You too meet me in the back office!
> ...




mud did it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud did it!!!


you jumped awfully fast on it though!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2015)

keebs, its nice.  it even comes with a factory installed pen holder


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2015)

Think I am going to take a nap...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Hfh a ugly chick





Wycliff said:


> morning





havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks
> 
> You havent read alot of my post have you.  Im not sure what to think about this.





Keebs said:


> you know I've been wanting one!!!!
> 
> hold on juss a minute!
> You too meet me in the back office!
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin errbody....eatin a bowl of cereal, gettin ready to go fight the traffic takin Jag to the Doc on the North side.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hey there!  OH, I got credit for having insurance for 3 months last year, so it wasn't the whole 190 we thought it was gonna be!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin errbody....eatin a bowl of cereal, gettin ready to go fight the traffic takin Jag to the Doc on the North side.



Morning Jeffro, y'all be careful


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2015)

think I'll have a beer


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin errbody....eatin a bowl of cereal, gettin ready to go fight the traffic takin Jag to the Doc on the North side.



Check the traffic reports bubba, don't know xacly where ya'll going, but somebody got run over on 285 west bound before 400; splattered them for 1/4 mile all over the place. Been shut down since 6:30


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Check the traffic reports bubba, don't know xacly where ya'll going, but somebody got run over on 285 west bound before 400; splattered them for 1/4 mile all over the place. Been shut down since 6:30


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey, looky there, whaddya know, drinkin does help 


course it still don't make boomboom a chick


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Check the traffic reports bubba, don't know xacly where ya'll going, but somebody got run over on 285 west bound before 400; splattered them for 1/4 mile all over the place. Been shut down since 6:30



10-4 thanks for the heads up too, I've been lookin at it, fixin to go get in it! 

Hollar at yall later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> For some reason I always thought you was a chick,maybe it is the boom boom thing,but after seeing the selfie I realize your not!!!





Hornet22 said:


> Check the traffic reports bubba, don't know xacly where ya'll going, but somebody got run over on 285 west bound before 400; splattered them for 1/4 mile all over the place. Been shut down since 6:30



They broke into GMA about it. All lanes shut down. Don't see that very often.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2015)

Unfortunately, pedestrians and 285 just don't seem to mix very well.  



I just looked at a weather update and it looks like this stuff is coming across from Texas pretty fast and it is going to mess up the next couple of days for me.  My Texas girlfriend told me earlier this morning that there was several inches of snow in the panhandle of Texas.  We don't need none of that stuff for sure.  I don't even want to see any more rain until at least a week from now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2015)

Hankus said:


> Hey, looky there, whaddya know, drinkin does help
> 
> 
> course it still don't make boomboom a chick





Aint nough dranks for that.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks
> 
> You havent read alot of my post have you.  Im not sure what to think about this.



I don't know, I was just thinkin Betty Boom Boom for some crazy reason.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

Fish Hawk needs to put the bottle down.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Fish Hawk needs to put the bottle down.



I don't drink.....Just always like this.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I don't drink.....Just always like this.



Sorry, prayers sent


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry, prayers sent



Thanks,I need all the prayers I can get!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Check the traffic reports bubba, don't know xacly where ya'll going, but somebody got run over on 285 west bound before 400; splattered them for 1/4 mile all over the place. Been shut down since 6:30



For several years now, I have refused to travel on the east/northeast section of 285 from I-20 northward around to I-75 North to Chattanooga.  I gladly will drive I-20 west through Atlanta until I reach the 285 loop on the west side and  then go northward up to I-75 on to Chattanooga.  The last time that I was on the east/northeast side loop, I saw one of the worse wrecks ever.   It had a fatality involved with a young guy that looked to be about 20 years old or so flipping a CJ5/CJ7 type jeep with a roll bar but no doors etc on it.  Unfortunately, he was thrown from his vehicle when it hit the center divider wall and he was decapitated.  The driver had just passed us and driving very recklessly changing from lane to lane etc right before he crashed.  We were caught up right in the middle of this and couldn't go anywhere so we just had to wait it out.  It was a very ugly sight.  Traffic was shut down and it took forever it seemed to get emergency vehicles there and then afterwards, the police, ambulance personnel, wreckers, clean-up of the roadway etc caused a delay of about 3 hours.

I still have those images burned into my mind unfortunately every time that I have to travel on any part of 285.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2015)

What about that HDM?Is that a dude or chick?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> What about that HDM?Is that a dude or chick?




Well the jury is still out in his/her case !!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well the jury is still out in his/her case !!!!



 true dat


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

How old were you when the Doc said ... You need blood pressure meds?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> What about that HDM?Is that a dude or chick?



He's a single chick. Go for it!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's a single chick. Go for it!



Naw.....That's alright.....Married,25 yrs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Naw.....That's alright.....Married,25 yrs.



But, but, but.......... he I mean SHE would be so flattered.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> What about that HDM?Is that a dude or chick?


Chick , def. a chick.



fish hawk said:


> Naw.....That's alright.....Married,25 yrs.



Prayers sent again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> But, but, but.......... he I mean SHE would be so flattered.



I can see it now, "hey big fella.  If you need anything, I mean anything at all, just let me know!    "


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> How old were you when the Doc said ... You need blood pressure meds?



You askin my age

Doc didn't tell me. I had to beg for them for 2 years. Last visit I took him a record of my A.M. and P.M. blood pressure readings. He bought died. 
Been on them for about a month now and can't tell any difference other than they make me cough my head off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I can see it now, "hey big fella.  If you need anything, I mean anything at all, just let me know!    "


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> How old were you when the Doc said ... You need blood pressure meds?


couple years ago, ya young whippersnapper.......... I posted in your thread for ya.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You askin my age
> 
> Doc didn't tell me. I had to beg for them for 2 years. Last visit I took him a record of my A.M. and P.M. blood pressure readings. He bought died.
> Been on them for about a month now and can't tell any difference other than they make me cough my head off.


If you can't tell a difference, you need to talk to him, they had to up mine.  He may need to change you to a different one even.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Where's homotree. Pappy needs help getting out of a trip to WDW.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> couple years ago, ya young whippersnapper.......... I posted in your thread for ya.
> 
> If you can't tell a difference, you need to talk to him, they had to up mine.  He may need to change you to a different one even.........



So, how am I suppose to feel
I'm being serious.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

Homo said his mail order bride was coming Sat. i aint seen him sense.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So, how am I suppose to feel
> I'm being serious.


Honestly? I have no clue......... I know when I ate the gizzards from Carters ( now closed & still sad about it) I would get the WORST head ache and just not feel good........... I've learned to soak my pork chops in a little vinegar before I cook them, I try not to fry too much any more, so maybe that has helped.  When I do get my insurance again, I'm going to ask him about the sound in my ears, not a "ringing" but kinda like *white noise* all the time, very irritating!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo said his mail order bride was coming Sat. i aint seen him sense.


 for the mail order bride. 


Keebs said:


> Honestly? I have no clue......... I know when I ate the gizzards from Carters ( now closed & still sad about it) I would get the WORST head ache and just not feel good........... I've learned to soak my pork chops in a little vinegar before I cook them, I try not to fry too much any more, so maybe that has helped.  When I do get my insurance again, I'm going to ask him about the sound in my ears, not a "ringing" but kinda like *white noise* all the time, very irritating!


   I aint got no symptoms other than my heart races ery now and then, but that's just cause I'm high strung.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> for the mail order bride.
> 
> I aint got no symptoms other than my heart races ery now and then, but that's just cause I'm high strung.


then it might be a heart issue and not "blood pressure".........  and yes, I know how high strung you is!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> for the mail order bride.
> 
> I aint got no symptoms other than my heart races ery now and then, but that's just cause I'm high strung.


wait, you kept up with your readings in the am & pm and took it to the doc, right? but you didn't have any other symptoms?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> wait, you kept up with your readings in the am & pm and took it to the doc, right? but you didn't have any other symptoms?



Just my heart racing and my blood pressure was sky high all the time.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just my heart racing and my blood pressure was sky high all the time.


I think you need to have the racing heart checked out, you may not need to be on blood pressure meds, but something to slow your heart down...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2015)

Mrs 22 be anxious


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You askin my age
> 
> Doc didn't tell me. I had to beg for them for 2 years. Last visit I took him a record of my A.M. and P.M. blood pressure readings. He bought died.
> Been on them for about a month now and can't tell any difference other than they make me cough my head off.





Keebs said:


> couple years ago, ya young whippersnapper.......... I posted in your thread for ya.
> 
> If you can't tell a difference, you need to talk to him, they had to up mine.  He may need to change you to a different one even.........








mrs. hornet22 said:


> So, how am I suppose to feel
> I'm being serious.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint got no symptoms other than my heart races ery now and then, but that's just cause I'm high strung.





Mandy, what you said about coughing like crazy when you have started taking blood pressure medication struck a nerve with me.  Back in may 2007 when I had a heart attack, ultimately my doctor started me on a total of six medications.  Before my heart attack, I NEVER took any medications in my life as such. 

I do remember in the beginning, my doctor prescribed a blood pressure medication for me that made me cough like crazy and I told him that he had to change it and come up with another medication because I could not work that way each day.  He did change it BUT now I can't remember the exact name of the original one that caused this problem but it sure sounds similar to your problem right now.  I do remember looking up the side effects of that medication back then and I found that it stated approximately 8 percent of users had problems with coughs etc.

I am curious as to what medication that he started you on.

Due to my heart attack, Toby Keith apparently wrote a song about me:

"I Ain't As Good As I Once Was But I Am As Good Once As I Ever Was"

Yep, and these days, due to taking certain medications, that is the story of my life !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mandy, what you said about coughing like crazy when you have started taking blood pressure medication struck a nerve with me.  Back in may 2007 when I had a heart attack, ultimately my doctor started me on a total of six medications.  Before my heart attack, I NEVER took any medications in my life as such.
> 
> I do remember in the beginning, my doctor prescribed a blood pressure medication for me that made me cough like crazy and I told him that he had to change it and come up with another medication because I could not work that way each day.  He did change it BUT now I can't remember the exact name of the original one that caused this problem but it sure sounds similar to your problem right now.  I do remember looking up the side effects of that medication back then and I found that it stated approximately 8 percent of users had problems with coughs etc.
> 
> I am curious as to what medication that he started you on.



I think it's Lisinopril. Not sure. It's at home.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think it's Lisinopril. Not sure. It's at home.



That is exactly the one that I thought that it was too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2015)

Here is some info on that drug:

Lisinopril side effects

Get emergency medical help if you have any of these signs of an allergic reaction to lisinopril: hives; severe stomach pain, difficult breathing; swelling of your face, lips, tongue, or throat.

Call your doctor at once if you have:

    a light-headed feeling, like you might pass out;

    little or no urinating;

    swelling, rapid weight gain;

    fever, chills, body aches, flu symptoms;

    tired feeling, muscle weakness, and pounding or uneven heartbeats;

    psoriasis (raised, silvery flaking of the skin);

    chest pain; or

    high potassium (slow heart rate, weak pulse, muscle weakness, tingly feeling);




Common lisinopril side effects may include:

Cough

    dizziness, drowsiness, headache;

    depressed mood;

    nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, upset stomach; or

    mild skin itching or rash.

This is not a complete list of side effects and others may occur. Call your doctor for medical advice about side effects. You may report side effects to FDA at 1-800-FDA-1088.

See also: Side effects (in more detail)
Lisinopril dosing information

Usual Adult Dose for Hypertension:

Initial dose: 10 mg orally once a day, in patients not receiving a diuretic.
Maintenance dose: 20 to 40 mg orally once a day.
Some patients appear to have a further response to 80 mg, but experience with this dose is limited.

Usual Adult Dose for Congestive Heart Failure:

Initial dose: 5 mg orally once a day (If on diuretic, the diuretic dose should be reduced).
Maintenance dose: 5 to 20 mg orally once a day.

Usual Adult Dose for Myocardial Infarction:

Initial dose: 5 mg orally (within 24 hours of the onset of acute myocardial infarction).
Subsequent doses: 5 mg orally after 24 hours.
10 mg orally after 48 hours.
Maintenance dose: 10 mg orally once a day. Dosing should continue for six weeks.
Patients with a low systolic blood pressure (<=120 mm Hg) when treatment is started or during the first 3 days after the infarct should be given a lower 2.5 mg oral dose of lisinopril. If hypotension occurs (systolic blood pressure <=100 mm Hg) a daily maintenance dose of 5 mg may be given with temporary reductions to 2.5 mg if needed. If prolonged hypotension occurs (systolic blood pressure <90 mm Hg for more than 1 hour), lisinopril should be withdrawn.

Usual Adult Dose for Diabetic Nephropathy:

Initial dose: 10 to 20 mg orally once a day.
Maintenance dose: 20 to 40 mg orally once a day.
Dosage may be titrated upward every 3 days.

Usual Geriatric Dose for Hypertension:

Initial dose: 2.5 to 5 mg orally once a day.
Maintenance dose: Dosages should be increased at 2.5 to 5 mg/day increments at 1 to 2 week intervals.
Maximum dose: 40 mg/day.

Usual Pediatric Dose for Hypertension:

Pediatric patients greater than or equal to 6 years of age:
Initial dose: 0.07 mg/kg once daily (Maximum initial dose is 5 mg once daily)
Maintenance dose: Dosage should be adjusted according to blood pressure response at 1 to 2 week intervals.
Maximum dose: Doses above 0.61 mg/kg or greater than 40 mg have not been studied in pediatric patients.
What other drugs will affect lisinopril?

Tell your doctor about all medicines you use, and those you start or stop using during your treatment with lisinopril, especially:

    any other blood pressure medications;

    gold injections to treat arthritis;

    lithium;

    a potassium supplement;

    salt substitutes that contain potassium;

    insulin or diabetes medication you take by mouth;

    NSAIDs (non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs)--ibuprofen (Advil, Motrin), naproxen (Aleve), celecoxib, diclofenac, indomethacin, meloxicam, and others; or

    a diuretic or "water pill."

This list is not complete. Other drugs may interact with lisinopril, including prescription and over-the-counter medicines, vitamins, and herbal products. Not all possible interactions are listed in this medication guide.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think it's Lisinopril. Not sure. It's at home.


It is, we talked about being on the same thing, but I believe our doses are different.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> It is, we talked about being on the same thing, but I believe our doses are different.



Oh.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Its not funny , but that was funny


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

buffalo chicken wings and cheese sticks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> It is, we talked about being on the same thing, but I believe our doses are different.



I remember now. I'm on the adult dosage. You're on the geriatric dosage. 

Usual Adult Dose for Hypertension:

Initial dose: 10 mg orally once a day, in patients not receiving a diuretic.
Maintenance dose: 20 to 40 mg orally once a day.

Usual Geriatric Dose for Hypertension:

Initial dose: 2.5 to 5 mg orally once a day.
Maintenance dose: Dosages should be increased at 2.5 to 5 mg/day increments at 1 to 2 week intervals.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh.





mudracing101 said:


> buffalo chicken wings and cheese sticks


I want some wangs............... chilli wiff a dollop of daisy, half a sammich & an orange!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I remember now. I'm on the adult dosage. You're on the geriatric dosage.
> 
> Usual Adult Dose for Hypertension:
> 
> ...


I wish I were on the geriatric! nope, I'm up to the *Adult* 20 mg and I do not get a diuretic............ 
you know I'm gonna get you for that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I want some wangs............... chilli wiff a dollop of daisy, half a sammich & an orange!
> 
> I wish I were on the geriatric! nope, I'm up to the *Adult* 20 mg and I do not get a diuretic............
> you know I'm gonna get you for that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Same lunch as yesterday and I aint hungry.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I want some wangs............... chilli wiff a dollop of daisy, half a sammich & an orange!
> 
> I wish I were on the geriatric! nope, I'm up to the *Adult* 20 mg and I do not get a diuretic............
> you know I'm gonna get you for that!



I want some chili


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Keebs, pass the sour cream again please. Promise I won't spill any this time.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same lunch as yesterday and I aint hungry.


 that's why you're a *skinny minny* and I ain't!


mudracing101 said:


> I want some chili


toolate 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, pass the sour cream again please. Promise I won't spill any this time.


Ok, but I had a time cleaning up the fax machine yesterday..... 
check it in 4........3..........2..........1


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just my heart racing and my blood pressure was sky high all the time.



I take metoprolol to slow down my heart. Normal rate is 60-100 beats per min, unmedicated- mine beats at 130 per min 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mandy, what you said about coughing like crazy when you have started taking blood pressure medication struck a nerve with me.  Back in may 2007 when I had a heart attack, ultimately my doctor started me on a total of six medications.  Before my heart attack, I NEVER took any medications in my life as such.
> 
> I do remember in the beginning, my doctor prescribed a blood pressure medication for me that made me cough like crazy and I told him that he had to change it and come up with another medication because I could not work that way each day.  He did change it BUT now I can't remember the exact name of the original one that caused this problem but it sure sounds similar to your problem right now.  I do remember looking up the side effects of that medication back then and I found that it stated approximately 8 percent of users had problems with coughs etc.
> 
> ...



Lisinopril is da DEBIL!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> I take metoprolol to slow down my heart. Normal rate is 60-100 beats per min, unmedicated- mine beats at 130 per min
> 
> 
> 
> Lisinopril is da DEBIL!!


What would be a better one? 
Hope you're feeling better today!
The taters were a HIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> I take metoprolol to slow down my heart. Normal rate is 60-100 beats per min, unmedicated- mine beats at 130 per min
> 
> 
> 
> Lisinopril is da DEBIL!!


My son takes natinilol or something like that. It's a beta blocker. Been taking it since elementary school. 


Keebs said:


> What would be a better one?
> Hope you're feeling better today!
> The taters were a HIT!!!!!!!!


What she said.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> What would be a better one?
> Hope you're feeling better today!
> The taters were a HIT!!!!!!!!



ANYTHING would be better. That's just the very first one they give everyone. Always. I take Losartan, but it has potassium in it, too. And the metoprolol for my heart rate. 

Tell your doc you can't take the Lisinopril for the coughing being too bad and they can change it. It's just the easiest "go to" cause every insurance company in the world will pay for it forever and a day from now. You can also call your ins company and ask them for a list of approved meds and they'll tell you what they cover, so there's no guessing with what your doc prescribes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Just got back from Jag's Dr. appt. and eating some frozen pizza loaded with HOT sauce! 

Lucked out and didn't experience any traffic issues either.

Shuga Plum, I was prescribed  metoprolol right after my heart surgery, but then they took me off of it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got back from Jag's Dr. appt. and eating some frozen pizza loaded with HOT sauce!
> 
> Lucked out and didn't experience any traffic issues either.
> 
> Shuga Plum, I was prescribed  metoprolol right after my heart surgery, but then they took me off of it.



No clue why they'd do that. Did your PB drop too low?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

hey


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> ANYTHING would be better. That's just the very first one they give everyone. Always. I take Losartan, but it has potassium in it, too. And the metoprolol for my heart rate.
> 
> Tell your doc you can't take the Lisinopril for the coughing being too bad and they can change it. It's just the easiest "go to" cause every insurance company in the world will pay for it forever and a day from now. You can also call your ins company and ask them for a list of approved meds and they'll tell you what they cover, so there's no guessing with what your doc prescribes.


I get it free if I refill 2 months at a time........ I'll have to wait until my open enrollment in March, but one way or another, I'll have insurance this year and see about changing it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> No clue why they'd do that. Did your PB drop too low?



Have no idea, just remember them telling me to quit taking it after about 2 weeks. Didn't even finish the prescription.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> hey


well hey there.........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I get it free if I refill 2 months at a time........ I'll have to wait until my open enrollment in March, but one way or another, I'll have insurance this year and see about changing it!







Jeff C. said:


> Have no idea, just remember them telling me to quit taking it after about 2 weeks. Didn't even finish the prescription.



Ah, ok. It was to keep your heart rate regulated while it was healing then. Silly of them not to keep you on it longer. One less pill for you to have to take anyway!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Since I've quit smoking cigs I think my taste buds are changing. Hot seems hotter now!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2015)

as it stands I can sleep an hour or jus stay up......hmmm, kinda hope I don't work tonite


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well hey there.........



Well Helloooo There! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Ah, ok. It was to keep your heart rate regulated while it was healing then. Silly of them not to keep you on it longer. One less pill for you to have to take anyway!!



 I've only taken that one once, Ii wasn't necessary.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Since I've quit smoking cigs I think my taste buds are changing. Hot seems hotter now!





Hankus said:


> as it stands I can sleep an hour or jus stay up......hmmm, kinda hope I don't work tonite


 you're young, just stay up.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

I haven't read back Sugar Plum, you about to kick that pneumonia?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Since I've quit smoking cigs I think my taste buds are changing. Hot seems hotter now!



Ding! Ding! Ding!! You win a cookie! Congrats on the no smoking 



Hankus said:


> as it stands I can sleep an hour or jus stay up......hmmm, kinda hope I don't work tonite



 Yuck. I got too old for that "no sleep" garbage!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven't read back Sugar Plum, you about to kick that pneumonia?



Hopefully so! Last dose of super meds tonight. Starting to feel better for sure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding!! You win a cookie! Congrats on the no smoking
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck. I got too old for that "no sleep" garbage!



When do I collect? 





Sugar Plum said:


> Hopefully so! Last dose of super meds tonight. Starting to feel better for sure!



Good to hear!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

UK bowhunter said:


> what up kang?



Forgot to reply when I went back and saw this Kaintuck...good to see you back hopefully!

Hope all is well with you and yours!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Ruh Roh.....I done runned Shuga Plum oft!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ruh Roh.....I done runned Shuga Plum oft!



Looks like you done run erybody off. Including yourself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like you done run erybody off. Including yourself.



Yall left me


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

I'd never do that to you Chief bro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall left me



might wanta look at the weather thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> might wanta look at the weather thread.



Double


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Double



I saawrry.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> When do I collect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How fast can ya git here? 



Jeff C. said:


> Ruh Roh.....I done runned Shuga Plum oft!



Nah, neighbor fella came over to tell me he was gonna mulch some trees down with some big equipment and asked if I needed anything taken care of. We got to talkin' about random stuff (happens round here alot  ) and I got Rob a free hog hunt! (Neighbor fella runs a hog/deer guide service) Sure hope my Mr. appreciates how nice I am to folks for him


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2015)

well decided to stay up an have jus 1 more beer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> How fast can ya git here?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, neighbor fella came over to tell me he was gonna mulch some trees down with some big equipment and asked if I needed anything taken care of. We got to talkin' about random stuff (happens round here alot  ) and I got Rob a free hog hunt! (Neighbor fella runs a hog/deer guide service) Sure hope my Mr. appreciates how nice I am to folks for him





Hankus said:


> well decided to stay up an have jus 1 more beer


That's my boy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

Hankus said:


> well decided to stay up an have jus 1 more beer



How many 'nanners do you see??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I sure hope it didn't have anything to do with me still bein' in my jammies!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

KING!!!

Uh, er....Queen?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

I really wish H22 hadn't seen this.

I can see this happening in the near future. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=831706


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> KING!!!
> 
> Uh, er....Queen?



back fur a day and done got crownded


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> back fur a day and done got crownded



The forum missed me. It told me so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'd never do that to you Chief bro!




No worries BOGbro!



Sugar Plum said:


> How fast can ya git here?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, neighbor fella came over to tell me he was gonna mulch some trees down with some big equipment and asked if I needed anything taken care of. We got to talkin' about random stuff (happens round here alot  ) and I got Rob a free hog hunt! (Neighbor fella runs a hog/deer guide service) Sure hope my Mr. appreciates how nice I am to folks for him




Hey......answer your door! 



Hankus said:


> well decided to stay up an have jus 1 more beer



Shoot....might as well make it two!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 22, 2015)

afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> How fast can ya git here?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, neighbor fella came over to tell me he was gonna mulch some trees down with some big equipment and asked if I needed anything taken care of. We got to talkin' about random stuff (happens round here alot  ) and I got Rob a free hog hunt! (Neighbor fella runs a hog/deer guide service) Sure hope my Mr. appreciates how nice I am to folks for him


you go girl!


Hankus said:


> well decided to stay up an have jus 1 more beer


they gonna call you into work for sure now!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really wish H22 hadn't seen this.
> 
> I can see this happening in the near future.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=831706


 uh-oh............ I hope they can't find any for KMF, my horses will be needing my xanax by the end of the weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> afternoon



Afternoon Wy!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> How many 'nanners do you see??



all of them


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you go girl!
> 
> they gonna call you into work for sure now!
> 
> uh-oh............ I hope they can't find any for KMF, my horses will be needing my xanax by the end of the weekend!



He's got a box of clays and a case of shells packed for this weekend. Thank goodness there is no Academy or Bass Pro near his work. 

If you heard a loud boom this weekend...........no worries. It's us.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got back from Jag's Dr. appt. and eating some frozen pizza loaded with HOT sauce!
> 
> Lucked out and didn't experience any traffic issues either.
> 
> Shuga Plum, I was prescribed  metoprolol right after my heart surgery, but then they took me off of it.


Why you eating frozen pizza jeff, you should try warming it up.


Hankus said:


> all of them


Good answer.


Hey Sugar Plum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Why you eating frozen pizza jeff, you should try warming it up.
> 
> Good answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey......answer your door!







Hankus said:


> all of them





Gotta get the house cleaned up a bit. Mr. went to Savannah for work today, and even though I've been on activity restrictions to be able to heal from the pneumonia, you know he's gonna gripe if the house is a mess. Tell me how a couple of toddlers are s'pose to clean it??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mrs H and Keebs,

My doctor changed me from the Lisinopril (due to the coughing) over to Metoprolol of which I took for about 3 years and then he switched me over to Bystolic for the past four years now and I have not had any side effects.  My last two BP checks ran 121/76 and 118/77 and that is about what is a normal reading for me.  My heart rate stays about 65 to 68 BPM.  

I feel fairly good these days and I stay active in my work  with some heavy physical work at times and a fair amount of traveling etc.  And yes, I do encounter high levels of stress some times as well in keeping my customers happy with my commitments to them.


The Nebivolol (Bystolic) is a Beta-Blocker that is used in my overall health maintenance.  It is more expensive than the original medicines for blood pressure control.

My daily routine consists of the following medications and I have not had any major problems in several years now.   

Morning:

1 - 81 mg Bayer coated aspirin
1 - Plavix (Clopidogrel)  75 mg
1 - Metformin 500 mg

Nighttime:

1 - Lipitor (Atorvastatin) 40 mg
1 - Nebivolol (Bystolic) 5 mg
1 - Cozarr (Losartan Potassium) 100 mg


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Sugar Plum.



Hi Mud!!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mrs H and Keebs,
> 
> My doctor changed me from the Lisinopril (due to the coughing) over to Metoprolol of which I took for about 3 years and then he switched me over to Bystolic for the past four years now and I have not had any side effects.  My last two BP checks ran 121/76 and 118/77 and that is about what is a normal reading for me.  My heart rate stays about 65 to 68 BPM.
> 
> ...



I'd list out my daily routine, but y'all wouldn't ever talk to me again. The amount of "anti" pills I have to take to keep the crazies away is disturbin'.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you go girl!
> 
> uh-oh............ I hope they can't find any for KMF, my horses will be needing my xanax by the end of the weekend!



Trouble is.....I kinda want to go kill one now....and he offered it to my husband. I'm kinda offended!  




MSG me the info for KMF on FB please. When and where again. So I have it handy for talking to the other half.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hi Mud!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd list out my daily routine, but y'all wouldn't ever talk to me again. The amount of "anti" pills I have to take to keep the crazies away is disturbin'.




Sugar Plum, I decided to post all of the info so then most people would know just why I am so crazy some times.  




ps: YES, I have missed you being on here immensely !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mrs H and Keebs,
> 
> My doctor changed me from the Lisinopril (due to the coughing) over to Metoprolol of which I took for about 3 years and then he switched me over to Bystolic for the past four years now and I have not had any side effects.  My last two BP checks ran 121/76 and 118/77 and that is about what is a normal reading for me.  My heart rate stays about 65 to 68 BPM.
> 
> ...


 Yep, soon as I can, I will be asking him about it, I just attributed my "slight cough" to my still smoking.......


Sugar Plum said:


> Hi Mud!!
> I'd list out my daily routine, but y'all wouldn't ever talk to me again. The amount of "anti" pills I have to take to keep the crazies away is disturbin'.


Luckily I only have the one, but sometimes I have to take more than I'd like!


Sugar Plum said:


> Trouble is.....I kinda want to go kill one now....and he offered it to my husband. I'm kinda offended!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here it is here, but I'll send it on FB too!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=831462


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't take no pills, I'm naturally this way


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar sweet talkin the neighbor in pajammies and the neighbor offered the husband to go hunting. Me thinking neighbor is gay. No offense meant if suspected gay neighbor is member here. He dumb.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2015)

report to shop at 430 per the call I jus recieved


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Sugar sweet talkin the neighbor in pajammies and the neighbor offered the husband to go hunting. Me thinking neighbor is gay. No offense meant if suspected gay neighbor is member here. He dumb.



cain fix stupid


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

Hankus said:


> report to shop at 430 per the call I jus recieved


  I Knew it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 22, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Sugar Plum, I decided to post all of the info so then most people would know just why I am so crazy some times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aww, shucks! 



Hankus said:


> I don't take no pills, I'm naturally this way



  I'mma leave that one alone!



mudracing101 said:


> Sugar sweet talkin the neighbor in pajammies and the neighbor offered the husband to go hunting. Me thinking neighbor is gay. No offense meant if suspected gay neighbor is member here. He dumb.



I'm thinkin' he's a smart man that's met my husband already! 



Hankus said:


> report to shop at 430 per the call I jus recieved



My condolences...



Hankus said:


> cain fix stupid



Sho cain!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> Aww, shucks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhmmm most men aint smart when it comes to talkin to women in their jammies They normally make poor descisions


Hornet22 said:


>


Looky there!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


>


my brotha!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2015)

what I missed


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what I missed



Same thing I did.....

Sister called, thought I'd never get off the phone. Then submitted expenses, and called Dentist(got message), asked them to call me back and let me know what time my appt was again tomorrow!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

Gotta go pick up the old lady, later y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go pick up the old lady, later y'all.



Later Mudro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go pick up the old lady, later y'all.



My old lady, not keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mrs H and Keebs,
> 
> My doctor changed me from the Lisinopril (due to the coughing) over to Metoprolol of which I took for about 3 years and then he switched me over to Bystolic for the past four years now and I have not had any side effects.  My last two BP checks ran 121/76 and 118/77 and that is about what is a normal reading for me.  My heart rate stays about 65 to 68 BPM.
> 
> ...



Mike.....I'm on 4 of those you've got listed highlighted above.

My Bystolic is 2.5mg though. The other doses are the same.

Also like you, prior to my heart surgery I didn't take a single medication.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 22, 2015)

BL time


----------



## Keebs (Jan 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> My old lady, not keebs


then why am I sitting by the side of the road waiting on you!


Bye ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> My old lady, not keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2015)

I just pass up a job many of you would love to have.  A guy offered to buy me breakfast.  all teh alcohol i could drink.  Drive me home safely and pay me for drinking.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just pass up a job many of you would love to have.  A guy offered to buy me breakfast.  all teh alcohol i could drink.  Drive me home safely and pay me for drinking.



You got a number


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just pass up a job many of you would love to have.  A guy offered to buy me breakfast.  all teh alcohol i could drink.  Drive me home safely and pay me for drinking.



Did he have a large Adams apple?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You got a number



Sure do, my oldest friend.  Some other guy had offered that tI woulda been creeped out...


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Did he have a large Adams apple?



 didn't think about that, he probably met them at the park


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sure do, my oldest friend.  Some other guy had offered that tI woulda been creeped out...



All right let me get this straight. An old friend offered to pay you to go have breakfast with him and go drinking afterwards? What's the catch?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> All right let me get this straight. An old friend offered to pay you to go have breakfast with him and go drinking afterwards? What's the catch?



gobble <-- moderating


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> gobble <-- moderating



triple


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2015)

I dunno whut the catch is, but I'd probably get caught


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I dunno whut the catch is, but I'd probably get caught



Your pay would be less than the bill.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 22, 2015)

Boudin on the grill


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Boudin on the grill



Heck yeah!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

Back at it . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 22, 2015)

Going back in on days tomorrow


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2015)

gravel packin tanite


----------



## merc123 (Jan 22, 2015)

In before the lock.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

Hankus said:


> gravel packin tanite





You ain't drillin no mo ??


----------



## merc123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Going back in on days tomorrow



Awesome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

merc123 said:


> In before the lock.


----------



## merc123 (Jan 22, 2015)

When do I get the merc123 back in da house thread ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

merc123 said:


> When do I get the merc123 back in da house thread ?



Neverrrrrr.


----------



## merc123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Well I'll just start one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

Rain gonna hit befo daylight . .


----------



## merc123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 22, 2015)

Merc must be bored


----------



## merc123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Someone deleted mine. I guess I'm not in the clique (((


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 22, 2015)

Quack how many nights you on this time?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Quack how many nights you on this time?





Just 3, get off Sat morn, back at it Mon and Tues night.




Buddy of mine put a magnetic sticka on my wife's car today that said, "I'm so gay, I can't even drive straight.."


----------



## merc123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Sounds alkyholic


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just 3, get off Sat morn, back at it Mon and Tues night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just 3, get off Sat morn, back at it Mon and Tues night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Where's Quack? 

Jag wants me to tell you somthin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

Right here Chief, just finished up another book !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Right here Chief, just finished up another book !!



Figgered you were reading. 

Jag came up to me and said, "Daddy......I can say money in Japanese!" I said, "Say it." He said, "money".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Figgered you were reading.
> 
> Jag came up to me and said, "Daddy......I can say money in Japanese!" I said, "Say it." He said, "money".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



It cracked me up, but then he took it a step further when he said, "Put it on the forum and tell Quack."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> It cracked me up, but then he took it a step further when he said, "Put it on the forum and tell Quack."





Hope I can remember to tell Dawn this tomorrow !! 


She's always wanting to know what Jag is up to !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

Morning kids!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

Hiya BOG !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 22, 2015)

Evenin/Morni BOG!

I'm gone for the night, yall make the best of it Quack and BOG!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya BOG !!





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin/Morni BOG!
> 
> I'm gone for the night, yall make the best of it Quack and BOG!



how yall doing?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin/Morni BOG!
> 
> I'm gone for the night, yall make the best of it Quack and BOG!





Thanks Chiefbro, hope your toof and other ailments are improving !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin/Morni BOG!
> 
> I'm gone for the night, yall make the best of it Quack and BOG!





Oh and tell Jag Uncle Quack sez hi/goodnight too, OHHH and give Mz T and pinch from me, she'll know what I mean !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 22, 2015)

Logging time and closing work orders is getting in the way of me being able to post on here! That ain't cool!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ain't drillin no mo ??



setup-ddrill-trip out-set casing-gravel pack-seal-move-repeat



Hooked On Quack said:


> Rain gonna hit befo daylight . .



yep, hope we finish fore it starts here in Burke County



blood on the ground said:


> how yall doing?



too early to tell or too late to know, ain sure which


----------



## Hankus (Jan 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Logging time and closing work orders is getting in the way of me being able to post on here! That ain't cool!



oh the heavy burden of being an adult


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 22, 2015)

trying to rain here in the MON .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

Hawt wangs  ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2015)

Great, just great, 2 crappy nights in a row.  Just got off the phone with some foreign speakin dood I couldn't understand, and he dang sure couldn't understand me.  Having network problems, can't start transportation pumps with the computer on the fritz.  Only thing I know to do is reboot, that ain't werkin.


Annnnnd now I really got some stuff that needs tending to outside, but have to wait in the office for a return call. I'm sure it will be pouring rain when I do get out. 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2015)

Well evidently, "they" don't like to be called dumb butted (nice version) camel jockeys . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2015)

'Mornin GW and EE !!!  Getting close to going home time !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well evidently, "they" don't like to be called dumb butted (nice version) camel jockeys . .



Well if the towel hat fits they should wear it.  

Well the coffee is brewed and the rain is falling IMBY.  So much for the outside activity this morning--I might melt.

Coffee is brewed and ready to be served so at least part of the world is right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well if the towel hat fits they should wear it.
> 
> Well the coffee is brewed and the rain is falling IMBY.  So much for the outside activity this morning--I might melt.
> 
> Coffee is brewed and ready to be served so at least part of the world is right.





Just woke up one of my electricians, he's on his way in.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 23, 2015)

Mornin, rain is falling.... 1st cup of coffee is down the hatch


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 23, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Quack, Blood, Gobblin, and to the "day" working man, Wycliff because I bet that he doesn't know just how to act this morning working back on the day shift.

Dang, UKbowhunter has slipped in here while I was typing.  Good Morning to you as well.

Will one of you make sure to cut off the faucet so that no more of the wet stuff will be splashing all over.  I don't need any more of that precipitation!!!!!  

Gobblin, you said that you might melt from this wet stuff and heck, I am worrying about rusting instead.

Dang, I work up with a sore scratchy throat this morning so maybe some of Gobblin's fresh brewed hot coffee might help me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 23, 2015)

Grrrrrrr.  Got to take the little dog outside to take care of some business.  Sometimes, I don't know about this pet-sitting for my Daughter thing.  Hope that "Ginger" can swim good this morning.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 23, 2015)

Mornin' EE..... yep, someone needs to cut the outside faucet off, got some spring yard cleaning to get after this weekend


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just woke up one of my electricians, he's on his way in.



YOU COULD HAVE CALLED ME ... IM ALWAYS LOOKIN FER A REASON TO DRIVE TA WASHINTON CO.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2015)

morning BOG, UK and EE.

Just did some paper work that has to be done before leaving today.  Rather do it this morning than stay late on Friday.  Don't know why I am in a hurry to leave as it doesn't look like the plumber will fix the leak in the sky anytime soon.

EE, mornings like this I am glad for a fenced in yard to let the dog out in without getting off the porch.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 23, 2015)

What's Going On?
Currently Active Users: 282 (29 members and 253 guests)


View Who's Online 	
Most users ever online was 1,817, 01-01-2013 at 10:02 PM.

EAGLE EYE 444*, antnye, gobbleinwoods, NobleArchery, Moose Master, Walker44, northgeorgiasportsman, huntersluck, JonathanG2013, Buster, rhbama3, O_2BHUNTIN, Joel, Railroader, tkyklr1, chase870, GMAC66, brother hilljack, gasman26, adavis, kramerfish53, gacracker67, blood on the ground, arrendale8105, shanesimonds, weneroux


Yep, it looks like there are 253 guests on here that are "all dressed up with no where to go" today.

Dang, it must be some skeared guests on here that are too afraid to join up and receive their "full benefits package" because then they can "really have a blast" with the likes of 846 idgets on here from time to time!!!!  Heck, I look forward to getting my "frequent flyer" benefits on here every morning starting around 4-4:30 AM.  I just love the fact that I can also get $.10 per gallon off of my gas cost at the **pump every time that I post another 1000 words too.  Man, it really adds up quickly.   



**the pump is located in Washington County however


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

Morning folks.  
gonna be a busy stressful weekend.  wish me luck


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

Morning good luck HFH


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> What's Going On?
> Currently Active Users: 282 (29 members and 253 guests)
> 
> 
> ...



maybe one of those guests is the Mexican... Sure wish he would join us again!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> maybe one of those guests is the Mexican... Sure wish he would join us again!



I do too.  I think he is long gone tho.   He was a big of a smart butt but that was part of what made him likeable.   Smart fella too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I do too.  I think he is long gone tho.   He was a big of a smart butt but that was part of what made him likeable.   Smart fella too.



Aaahhhh, his since of humor was to dog on ya ... I know him well and he is a good man! Funny, a couple of years ago at one of the GON meetings at Hamburg state park, my wife told him he was a A hole!!! We still joke about that today!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> gonna be a busy stressful weekend.  wish me luck


much luck, darlin'!
Mornin Folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Aaahhhh, his since of humor was to dog on ya ... I know him well and he is a good man! Funny, a couple of years ago at one of the GON meetings at Hamburg state park, my wife told him he was a A hole!!! We still joke about that today!!



Oh, iv talked to him in private several times.  Once I got to talking to him i realized he was a good guy, no doubt.  He could be pretty dang funny too.  Before I got to talking to him and know him, to an extent, I could see why your wife might call him that 

I enjoyed watching him give folks a fit in the political forum.  He sure knew how to ruffle some feathers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> maybe one of those guests is the Mexican... Sure wish he would join us again!




XXXXX 10,000 because I surely miss his input here and would welcome his return for sure.  I also loved getting pointers from his son on just how he managed to keep so many pretty girls around him all of the time too !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin




Good Morning, Mrs. H.  I hope that you are getting ready for the weekend with a truckload of those new-fangled tannerite targets !!!  Man, those things are Da Bomb....pun intended !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning, Mrs. H.  I hope that you are getting ready for the weekend with a truckload of those new-fangled tannerite targets !!!  Man, those things are Da Bomb....pun intended !!!



You know H22 too well.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

hope muds ok.

Hope he didnt burn up like fuzzy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Morning y'all, Leroy .. fill me in on this drankin job, pronto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

check your phone mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

Im kinda concerned bout durt and hdm03.  They aint dropping in to see us much..I think ill call durts wife and check on him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

I would call hdm03s but she dont speaka good englisha


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh, true story.  apparently the park is closed at night now.  I rode out there the other night to be alone and do some thinking.  Dang ol popo came thru shining his spot light.  Seen my truck and took off trying to catch me.  I put the 5.3 in the wind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Mornin kids.....rolled back over for some more sleep this mornin. Remnants of cold had me coughing throughout the night past few nights.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, true story.  apparently the park is closed at night now.  I rode out there the other night to be alone and do some thinking.  Dang ol popo came thru shining his spot light.  Seen my truck and took off trying to catch me.  I put the 5.3 in the wind.



So, what did homotree and dert have to allow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So, what did homotree and dert have to allow



um.  what i seen still causes me nighmares..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm surprising the little woman by warshin all da clothes for her taday! I still don't understand the reason for separating them!? It's all needing to be warshed anyway!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, true story.  apparently the park is closed at night now.  I rode out there the other night to be alone and do some thinking.  Dang ol popo came thru shining his spot light.  Seen my truck and took off trying to catch me.  I put the 5.3 in the wind.


I wouldnt  of told that one brother. 


blood on the ground said:


> I'm surprising the little woman by warshin all da clothes for her taday! I still don't understand the reason for separating them!? It's all needing to be warshed anyway!



deduct 5 man points


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm surprising the little woman by warshin all da clothes for her taday! I still don't understand the reason for separating them!? It's all needing to be warshed anyway!



Warshin machine don't know the difference.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

wife dont seperate clothes... I do.. its a pet peeve


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I wouldnt  of told that one brother.
> 
> 
> deduct 5 man points



And add 10 back for buckin da womans.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> And add 10 back for buckin da womans.



wait what


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I wouldnt  of told that one brother.
> 
> 
> deduct 5 man points


I thought it would be like wearing pink... Takes a real man to wear pink...er um wash clothes!



Jeff C. said:


> Warshin machine don't know the difference.



Zackly!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, true story.  apparently the park is closed at night now.  I rode out there the other night to be alone and do some thinking.  Dang ol popo came thru shining his spot light.  Seen my truck and took off trying to catch me.  I put the 5.3 in the wind.



I didnt realize how much youre missin Homogay03. Prayers sent


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

I think I will go get my hair done!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought it would be like wearing pink... Takes a real man to wear pink...er um wash clothes!
> 
> 
> 
> Zackly!!!



Stop while youre ahead Blood


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mud?



Good ONe


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Stop while youre ahead Blood



Yer confusing me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good ONe



Kang .. I'm a good kang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Made another cup of coffee and forgot to get it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Made another cup of coffee and forgot to get it.



Its a rainy , rainy day today. Think i'll go eat a steak tonight and watch that sniper movie.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Speaking of snipers, where's Keebs?????????


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

Lovin this weather


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

this is sleepin and cuddlin weather.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

yeah, cuddlin, thats it...


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

BOG= zombie today


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Speaking of snipers, where's Keebs?????????



I was fixin to ax if she was off today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I think I will go get my hair DID!


Fixed it for ya.  May as well get you a mani and pedi while your at it. Be sure your nails are dry before you pull them clothes out of da dryer. 


mudracing101 said:


> Its a rainy , rainy day today. Think i'll go eat a steak tonight and watch that sniper movie.



Great day to drive 3 1/2 hours south.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

we should all call keebs at 11 on the dot


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

She here now!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its a rainy , rainy day today. Think i'll go eat a steak tonight and watch that sniper movie.


I could go for that too!


mudracing101 said:


> Speaking of snipers, where's Keebs?????????


 werkin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixed it for ya.  May as well get you a mani and pedi while your at it. Be sure your nails are dry before you pull them clothes out of da dryer.
> 
> 
> Great day to drive 3 1/2 hours south.


 sho nuff......... ya'll drive careful!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> we should all call keebs at 11 on the dot


NO! I hate my new phone, other plans in the works......... I'm gonna learn how to flash! my phone that is........


Jeff C. said:


> She here now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixed it for ya.  May as well get you a mani and pedi while your at it. Be sure your nails are dry before you pull them clothes out of da dryer.
> 
> 
> Great day to drive 3 1/2 hours south.


Be careful


Jeff C. said:


> She here now!



I see her


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I could go for that too!
> 
> werkin!
> 
> ...



Make it fun...add a T.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Dreadin dentist appt @2:15.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dreadin dentist appt @2:15.



hopefully they can get that toof fixed up for you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its a rainy , rainy day today. Think i'll go eat a steak tonight and watch that sniper movie.


How many times I gotta tell ya............ FRIDAY'S AINT FOR GOING PLACES. FRIDAYS IS FER DRANKIN. 


Jeff C. said:


> Dreadin dentist appt @2:15.


I know that feelin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hopefully they can get that toof fixed up for you



10-4, got a feelin they are just going to want to remove it....hope not. 

Of course, I'm not lookin to spend thousand's of $$$$ to try to save it either.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great day to drive 3 1/2 hours south.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> How many times I gotta tell ya............ FRIDAY'S AINT FOR GOING PLACES. FRIDAYS IS FER DRANKIN.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I could go for that too!
> 
> werkin!
> 
> ...



So far, Im loving my straight talk.  $45 a month. Unlimited everything.. No contract...  i call that winning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

winning king!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Oh, You betta believe I'll be there before toddy time. 
Well before toddy time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, You betta believe I'll be there before toddy time.
> Well before toddy time.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2015)

finishin the beer I fell asleep on last night.......why?.......cause I finish what I start if at all possible


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hankus said:


> finishin the beer I fell asleep on last night.......why?.......cause I finish what I start if at all possible



That's my boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

This weather SUCKS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2015)

40 mo minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 40 mo minutes.




Dannnng!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2015)

buncha slackers, I been off da clock since 3 this mornin. Yall worked like I do an you'd get off dat early too


----------



## Hankus (Jan 23, 2015)

well, much as I hate to shower before Its time, the outside shower is on


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Hankus said:


> well, much as I hate to shower before Its time, the outside shower is on



Purty steady here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hankus said:


> well, much as I hate to shower before Its time, the outside shower is on



Sho is a cold rain herea.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, You betta believe I'll be there before toddy time.
> Well before toddy time.



You already there??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not seeing a happy ending for the ducks in the Mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You already there??





blood on the ground said:


> I'm not seeing a happy ending for the ducks in the Mernin!



Me either.


5 mo min.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 23, 2015)

Alright. Ya'll have yourselves a wonderfull weekend. I know I will.

Hfh hope thing go good for ya. 
Jeff C. hope you can save the toof.
Hankus glad your getting clean.
Keebs, well 
Mud be sweet to GC today.
Blood  dem ducks
Ova & Out.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So far, Im loving my straight talk.  $45 a month. Unlimited everything.. No contract...  i call that winning


I'm weighing out between Page Plus & straight talk........... I hate making decisions!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Alright. Ya'll have yourselves a wonderfull weekend. I know I will.
> 
> Hfh hope thing go good for ya.
> Jeff C. hope you can save the toof.
> ...


Git'em Sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Alright. Ya'll have yourselves a wonderfull weekend. I know I will.
> 
> Hfh hope thing go good for ya.
> Jeff C. hope you can save the toof.
> ...




Thanks schweetie  Yall have fun and be careful drivin in this mess on a Friday!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks schweetie  Yall have fun and be careful drivin in this mess on a Friday!


I don't blame ya about the saving part, ya save it, spend alllll that money and end up losing it anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I don't blame ya about the saving part, ya save it, spend alllll that money and end up losing it anyway.



10-4, I ain't spendin it if they don't think it will be long term.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Going to be flying into some nasty weather tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to be flying into some nasty weather tomorrow.


 I don't like that one bit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I don't like that one bit!



Hope it gets gone by Wednesday mornin, so I can get home without major delays.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Catch yall later, gotta go....ain't feelin it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Bye Jeffro


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

ham and cheese sammich with tater chips


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

Good luck Jeff


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

I have no idea what I'm going to do tonight Lil Wy is staying with his aunt.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

hey folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

Its my fryday


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I have no idea what I'm going to do tonight Lil Wy is staying with his aunt.



Make anotha little Wy!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope it gets gone by Wednesday mornin, so I can get home without major delays.





Jeff C. said:


> Catch yall later, gotta go....ain't feelin it!


 see ya Chief.....


mudracing101 said:


> ham and cheese sammich with tater chips


I splurged, I went to the new little restaurant where I know the owner........ hamburger all da way & french fries. 


Wycliff said:


> I have no idea what I'm going to do tonight Lil Wy is staying with his aunt.


Wy=lost


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its my fryday


MINE TOOOO!!!! and I can't wait for 5:00!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2015)

what in da world is going on in herra?


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2015)

who did it?.............


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2015)

drew up a set of house plans for a friend of mine, he say that is "exactly" what I want......carried them home to his wife and now the whole thing is changed around


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2015)

what does the wife look like???


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2015)

she was the one that wanted it that way to start with..........I did it for no charge...I should have known betta


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what does the wife look like???



she is fine............


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2015)

I asked him could I have those 10 hrs of my life back........


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2015)

he didn't get it...........


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Homo and dirts back!!!!!!!! Leroy missed y'all. He sat in the park crying till the cops came.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo and dirts back!!!!!!!! Leroy missed y'all. He sat in the park crying till the cops came.



No, No, I seen them.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)

my favorite Motorola phone can't be flashed over to verizon....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Just got 3 shots in my mouf


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got 3 shots in my mouf



I'm thinking not the good kind of shot.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got 3 shots in my mouf


crown or numbing?


mudracing101 said:


> I'm thinking not the good kind of shot.


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2015)

I like flashing people.....especially old ladies


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2015)

sometimes they like it too......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> I like flashing people.....especially old ladies





rydert said:


> _*sometimes *_they like it too......


 key word...................


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

50/50


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd give a nice set of beeds away for a good roll of flashing!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> I like flashing people.....especially old ladies


I'll tell Keebs.


blood on the ground said:


> I'd give a nice set of beeds away for a good roll of flashing!



Beads are like tokens, you get free looks with the tokens. Something bout Beads make a good girl go cray cray


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll tell Keebs.
> 
> 
> Beads are like tokens, you get free looks with the tokens. Something bout Beads make a good girl go cray cray



Gotta love Talladega!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll tell Keebs.
> 
> 
> Beads are like tokens, you get free looks with the tokens. Something bout Beads make a good girl go cray cray



I'm confused again! I was talkin about flashin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Gotta love Talladega!!!!



Eric Church?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm confused again! I was talkin about flashin!



I was talking bout flashin too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> sometimes they like it too......



cause everyone like a good laugh..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Burn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2015)

ouch.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 23, 2015)

wow.......it just got real up in herra


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

sorry durt, you left the door wide open for that...


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

I think I'll back out slowly


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm fixin ta get some meat out an smoke it!!! Come on!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 23, 2015)

hfg is very hurtful........


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm fixin ta get some meat out an smoke it!!! Come on!!!




Call Fuzzy he can help


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> hfg is very hurtful........



Yeah, but it was funny


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll tell Keebs.
> 
> 
> Beads are like tokens, you get free looks with the tokens. Something bout Beads make a good girl go cray cray



When is Mardi Gras?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When is Mardi Gras?



Not sure.  I was referring to the late parties at TGW events in Florida


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

Note to self.. Purchase beads


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok I'm tired of the rain


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 23, 2015)

Dang, this weekend is about to start whether we want it to or not!!!!  

Just a reminder to all of you drivelers out there in this messy weather.....

PLEASE BE CAREFUL DRIVING AND DON'T FORGET TO TURN ON YOUR HEADLIGHTS (UNLIKE THE 3000 THAT I SAW WHILE DRIVING EARLIER THIS AFTERNOON WHO DON'T HAVE A CLUE THAT IT IS A GEORGIA STATE LAW TO TURN ON YOUR HEADLIGHTS WHILE DRIVING IF IT IS RAINING)  !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm parched. Its time to start the weekend


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)

tIMe Is uP!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Keebs done stolt my king


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

She's in ninjy mode.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Later y'all. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

Wonder how Jeff is doing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Sitting at DA pharmacy dropping off scripts, other didn't have 2 of the scripts. Same thing last week.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

toof better


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> toof better



He thought he could save it. They use laser beams now.....been a while since I've been to dentist.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2015)

Last 2 nights have been rough, hope to Cadillac tonight.  It's gonna be SLICK . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last 2 nights have been rough, hope to Cadillac tonight.  It's gonna be SLICK . .



yeah its gonna be a slip n slide for you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm gettin ready to go in, Wy's gettin ready to go home . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gettin ready to go in, Wy's gettin ready to go home . .



1 and a half mo howas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gettin ready to go in, Wy's gettin ready to go home . .



May the pumps do what they are intended for tonight.

Wy,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> He thought he could save it. They use laser beams now.....been a while since I've been to dentist.



The dentist and the barber aren't the same person anymore either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> May the pumps do what they are intended for tonight.
> 
> Wy,





Prayers for the pumps, Amen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The dentist and the barber aren't the same person anymore either.



LOL....I'm glad, he woulda ruint my hair!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2015)

Aight guyz, time to get after it !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

be safe


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

What's up with hydrocodone being so difficult to get @ a Pharmacy, legally prescribed? I find it odd that for two weeks in a row I had to go to more than one pharmacy to get my prescription filled. 

Two weeks ago on Thursday after my initial dentist appt for this impacted tooth , I was prescribed a few for pain and had to go to two Pharmacy's because one didn't have it. They said they would have to order it and it would take a week to get it. 

Here we are two weeks later, and I stopped in there again today to fill another prescription from today's appt. They didn't have it again, so I went to the one that did have it 2 weeks ago and they didn't have it. Also, didn't have a periodontal rinse. 

The 3rd one I went to today had it all. 

I understand it's abused, but if a Dr. is prescribing it legitimately to a patient, what's the issue? 

Has the DEA done something recently I don't know about....or is it just certain pharmacies?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Aight guyz, time to get after it !!



Catch ya later Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

I gotta eat MUSHY food for da next 3 days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 23, 2015)

You just look shady and the scrip is just a xerox with whiteout on it?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta eat MUSHY food for da next 3 days.



Try the Apple cinnamon oatmeal Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Might know MizT would have the Food Network on TV.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Try the Apple cinnamon oatmeal Chief.



Yessir....gotta bunch of oatmeal. List says I can have eggs any style too....might eat a half dozen eggs. I can probly have toast if I dunk it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You just look shady and the scrip is just a xerox with whiteout on it?



Funny you should say that, the pharmacist at the 2nd pharmacy came over and looked at me through the driveup window before the girl came back and said they didn't have it.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

Kang Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Kang Chief



Bamm!!!


Think I'll eat some eggs and a grit.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Bamm!!!
> 
> 
> Think I'll eat some eggs and a grit.



Like you have a choice


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

Ttyl I'm gone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ttyl I'm gone



Take Care Wy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Like you have a choice



 

Didn sound MUSHY though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Might know MizT would have the Food Network on TV.





That reminds me of a joke . .



Husband walks thru the den and sees his wife watching the Food Network.  He sez "Why you watching that, it sure doesn't help your cooking any ???"

Wife sez "Why do you watch porn then??"


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That reminds me of a joke . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Quack, you owe me a key board!
My wife is still laughin!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That reminds me of a joke . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you juss saw that on FB, juss like me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you juss saw that on FB, juss like me!





Did not, that jokes been around awhile.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did not, that jokes been around awhile.


MmmmmHHhmmmmm, whateva......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That reminds me of a joke . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Told MizT and she did the ahhh hah hah hah hah hah laugh!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> MmmmmHHhmmmmm, whateva......





I didn't claim to of made it up . . 



Ya joke killa.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2015)

Anybody heard from Nic ??? 

I miss my bro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody heard from Nic ???
> 
> I miss my bro.



Nope sure haven't....same here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

He pulled a White Buffalo on us.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I didn't claim to of made it up . .
> 
> 
> 
> Ya joke killa.


can you say "busted"???


Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody heard from Nic ???
> 
> I miss my bro.


Oh yeah, he's *around* still slappin hands.......... he's in *ninjy* mode........... be careful!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> can you say "busted"???
> 
> Oh yeah, he's *around* still slappin hands.......... he's in *ninjy* mode........... be careful!



I sense his presence every now and then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Shuga Plum and mark-7mag in da house


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Sorry Quack....think I'll have a dranky drank!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

I see Pops too!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey Sugar Plum, how you been?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2015)

I runt erebody off.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2015)

Cept Louie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

Howdy boss


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy boss



Evening hfh. I am eating parched Chula peanuts.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody heard from Nic ???
> 
> I miss my bro.


He's around.........Just in one of his grumpy moods!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He's around.........Just in one of his grumpy moods!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Evening hfh. I am eating parched Chula peanuts.



Ain't had any good boiled pnuts in a minute.    Almost jealous


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> He's around.........Just in one of his grumpy moods!!



Keebs should call and cheer him up .
Howdy rutt


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs should call and cheer him up .
> Howdy rutt



Good evening Louie


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

Well I'm back


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

A few BL later


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

Afternoon wycliff


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 23, 2015)

All I have to say is Tamiflu Rocks!!

Came down with the Flu Thursday, Went to the doctor Thursday afternoon, and he prescribed me with Tamiflu, and I'm feeling much better now!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> All I have to say is Tamiflu Rocks!!
> 
> Came down with the Flu Thursday, Went to the doctor Thursday afternoon, and he prescribed me with Tamiflu, and I'm feeling much better now!!



Is that a pill or a liquid?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 23, 2015)

Nite everyone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Good night Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

Ain't much happenin, nobody talkin, I might as well call it too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

Night Jeff and wy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Night Jeff and wy



Nite Louie!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Is that a pill or a liquid?


It is a five day regimen of pills twice a day that shortens and reduces the severity of the Flu. I will say it has worked well for me!!.........Within one day it has reduced the severity to where I would say that I am back to 80%.........I would have went back to work today, but the Doc said stay out for 5 days to prevent spreading this any further!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 23, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is a five day regimen of pills twice a day that shortens and reduces the severity of the Flu. I will say it has worked well for me!!.........Within one day it has reduced the severity to where I would say that I am back to 80%.........I would have went back to work today, but the Doc said stay out for 5 days to prevent spreading this any further!!



Never remember having the flu.. Don't want it.  If I do I'll keep that in mind tho


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2015)

'Pose to entertain/take some of my bro's clients hog hunting/quail hunting/ fishing / 5 stand clays tomorrow afternoon at the farm.  Not really looking forward to it, but it payzzzz !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2015)

Halfway thru, only 6 mo howas !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow what a muddy/slipnslide kinda night !!!  I used to LOVE boggin and muddin in trucks and 4 wheelers, but as much as I do it for a living, I flinch when I see a mud puddle. 



Guess GW and EE are sleeping in . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow what a muddy/slipnslide kinda night !!!  I used to LOVE boggin and muddin in trucks and 4 wheelers, but as much as I do it for a living, I flinch when I see a mud puddle.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess GW and EE are sleeping in . . .



just a little.  But I am up now and brewing the morning elixir


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2015)

Mornin EE and GW !!  Don't forget to wish Ms SarahFair a happy birthday, and check out her poke chop thread in the Cafe for a good laugh . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^  KANG QUACK !!! AWWWWWW HAIL !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 24, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you drivelers.

Rutt, sorry about your flu bug too.  Please don't send it over this way because I don't like that stuff.  At least, it sounds like the Tamiflu is working good for you.

I definitely slept late this morning as I must have needed by beauty sleep.

I am now washing a load of 6 shirts that I forgot to do yesterday.    

I was going to sleep later but "Ginger" woke up and made all sorts of noise and woke me up anyway.  Now I've got to take her outside and let her take care of business.  Yep, I am still pet-sitting my  Daughter's little dog until Sunday evening. 

A cup or three of Gobblin's hot coffee sounds good this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2015)

Color me GONE !!! Hope ya'll have a great and safe weekend !!!



Maybe Chris, Mandy, and BOG got on some ducks, if all this rain hasn't spread 'em out to thin.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 24, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2015)

Mornin.....slept longer than I expected this mornin. Reckon I had better start lookin @ weather maps of the NE to see if my flt is going to be on time, delayed, diverted, etc. Hopefully, I won't have any travel issues.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 24, 2015)

You flying out today or tomorrow Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2015)

Nasty outside.  Temp not too bad but add in that wind and Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nasty outside.  Temp not too bad but add in that wind and Brrrrrrrrr



Yes it is


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You flying out today or tomorrow Chief



This afternoon/evenin, 5:40pm departure, lands @ 7:42pm. Just checked flt status, still showing on time. May just be rain in Philly when I land this evening. Haven't checked weather maps or WC yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nasty outside.  Temp not too bad but add in that wind and Brrrrrrrrr



Glad the rain has stopped also.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad the rain has stopped also.



getting intermittent sunshine here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> getting intermittent sunshine here.



Some sun would be nice!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> This afternoon/evenin, 5:40pm departure, lands @ 7:42pm. Just checked flt status, still showing on time. May just be rain in Philly when I land this evening. Haven't checked weather maps or WC yet.



WC says Philly can expect


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 24, 2015)

Chief, my forecast says that you might even expect a couple of Philly Cheese Steak sandwiches on this trip too.   

Be careful and have a safe trip back home as well.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 24, 2015)

you leaving the roller skates at home this time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> WC says Philly can expect



Yeah....I was just looking at it. Looks like Philly is in the rain for now. Snow later this evenin I believe.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, my forecast says that you might even expect a couple of Philly Cheese Steak sandwiches on this trip too.
> 
> Be careful and have a safe trip back home as well.



Thanks EE, unfortunately no Philly Cheese Steak for me. After that Laser surgery on my gums around that tooth yesterday, only MUSHY foods will be ingested for the next 3-7 days. 



Wycliff said:


> you leaving the roller skates at home this time



No skates, but thanks for the reminder, I gotta pack my snow shoes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2015)

Catch yall later later later later later


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2015)

Flt got delayed for an hour, came back to say BYEEEEEEEEEE again! 

Yall have great evenin and weekend!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 24, 2015)

Later Chief have a safe trip and try to stay warm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 24, 2015)

Chief, have a good flt   What does the return look like?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2015)

*Ah-Hem* getting out my soap box.......... Attention........ HELP!!!!!!!!

I *barely* had service with Altel on my cell phone in/around the house, now that AT&T has taken over, I have NONE, NADA, NOTHING......... options you say? Veriozon, Page Plus & Straight Talk, I have been under "contract" for over 20 years.......... I even got Verizon for a day, literally a day to see if the reception was any better than Altell at the time, then it wasn't, now I'm told it will be better...I LOVE my Motorola flip phone, I have taken it swimming, I have dropped it too many times to count........ I do not "want" a smart phone, but will go there if need be, but I NEED a "tough" phone to keep up with me........... ok, let me hear it, give me ya'll's suggestions of .........uuugggghhhhh........... smart phones to check out............ please........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2015)

Keebs.  I know Verizon offers a tough smart phone.  Kinda like the old brigade flip phones.   Not sure of the name of it tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 24, 2015)

With smart phones you can get cases that protect your phone. I think certain cases warranty your phone if they get damaged while in the case


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> *Ah-Hem* getting out my soap box.......... Attention........ HELP!!!!!!!!
> 
> I *barely* had service with Altel on my cell phone in/around the house, now that AT&T has taken over, I have NONE, NADA, NOTHING......... options you say? Veriozon, Page Plus & Straight Talk, I have been under "contract" for over 20 years.......... I even got Verizon for a day, literally a day to see if the reception was any better than Altell at the time, then it wasn't, now I'm told it will be better...I LOVE my Motorola flip phone, I have taken it swimming, I have dropped it too many times to count........ I do not "want" a smart phone, but will go there if need be, but I NEED a "tough" phone to keep up with me........... ok, let me hear it, give me ya'll's suggestions of .........uuugggghhhhh........... smart phones to check out............ please........





Brigadier by Kyocera if you want a smart phone or Samsung Convoy 3 for a basic phone both are available on Verizon both are pretty rugged


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> With smart phones you can get cases that protect your phone. I think certain cases warranty your phone if they get damaged while in the case


Yeah, LilD just told me pretty much the same thing.......... tooooo many choices!!!!!


Wycliff said:


> Brigadier by Kyocera if you want a smart phone or Samsung Convoy 3 for a basic phone both are available on Verizon both are pretty rugged


I don't "Want" a smart phone, but it looks like I am going to have to go ahead & get one......... gawd all mighty I hate change....
All I *really* want/need is unlimited talk & text...... the data is a "plus" but I have wi-fi at home & work and I rarely travel, so it shouldn't be used much, if at all............ I just need simple & easy....


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, LilD just told me pretty much the same thing.......... tooooo many choices!!!!!
> 
> I don't "Want" a smart phone, but it looks like I am going to have to go ahead & get one......... gawd all mighty I hate change....
> All I *really* want/need is unlimited talk & text...... the data is a "plus" but I have wi-fi at home & work and I rarely travel, so it shouldn't be used much, if at all............ I just need simple & easy....





convoy is a basic flip phone and the brigadier is a pretty basic smart phone but one of the most rugged on the market


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> convoy is a basic flip phone and the brigadier is a pretty basic smart phone but one of the *most rugged* on the market


THAT is what I am looking for!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> THAT is what I am looking for!



Yeah its drop resistant and waterproof I think for 30 minutes


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah its drop resistant and waterproof I think for 30 minutes


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2015)

Evening youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2015)

Sunday morning.  Coffee is brewing.  I'm vertical again.

Good!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 25, 2015)

Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the coffee as I need some to get my heart pumpin again.

I read back and found that Keebs and I are paddling kinda in the same boat.  Yep, we might be going around in circles from time to time too.

When it comes to cell phones, I don't want to change over to one of the "smart" phones either as I have a flip phone that I can text, take photos, and send, and call and talk or answer someone else calling me etc and it works fairly well for me.  I have owned a cellphone since October 1988 which cost me $758 for two of them (mine and my wife's in a permanent mount in our vehicles) and initially their plan was 2 hours free each month for each phone and of course that was before the internet was cranking up with all sorts of data usages etc so 2 hours per month was not bad back then.  This was through Alltel originally and then several years later Verizon bought them out.  However, I found out later that the government would NOT let Verizon buy the Alltel brand in certain "smaller" markets such as the Statesboro area where our Daughter lives so she has been still stuck with Alltel.  Her service was not real great BUT NOW that Alltel has been bought out by ATT (of which I have always hated with a passion) her coverage area and service is really  terrible.  My service with Verizon is GREAT most anywhere that I travel and I very rarely go over my plan limits each month.  I do utilize the "friends and family plan" with allows me 5 other phones  numbers that I can call and talk with unlimited.  I rarely send or receive texts so that is no big problem either.   Of course, Verizon has been urging  me to upgrade to their super-duper, latest and greatest model smart phone for several years now.  I just like my smaller size Verizon LG flip phone which is nothing fancy, and no, I can't sit in my deer stand and post directly on the internet or take photos and show the 500 pound buck that I am currently watching from my stand either.  Truth is, I always cut my cellphone off before I go through my gate when I am deer hunting because once upon a time as I was watching a nice buck, my cellphone rang and not only did it scare the heck out of me, it also scared the deer that was located only 10 yards from me at the time and he didn't come back either.    After that episode, I only cut it back on when my feet are on the ground again and I am ready to leave the woods.

My Daughter has used one of those "smart phones" for several years now and she advised me to change over a long time ago BUT I HATE CHANGE JUST LIKE KEEBS!!!

So here's to you Keebs.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 25, 2015)

And now for a big change of subject, I hope that Jeffro thought to take his thermal underwear, ski suit, snow skis and poles, ice skates, and possibly snow shoes along with him on his latest trip.  I also hope that he stays safe up there and will make it home safely with lots of cash in his pockets for another job well done !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 25, 2015)

Good mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2015)

morning Wy.   Been in the basement building a rocket stove.  Need insulation right now to finish it.


----------



## cramer (Jan 25, 2015)

Morning G - Thanks for the coffee
Late start on the day for me - 
We kept our grand daughter yesterday for the first time
She arrived at 5am and Friday nite, I slept like it was the first day of hunting season


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2015)

Had a large time at the farm yesterday, grilled 15 ribeyes and baked potatos , plus a big ole salad.  Dawn stopped by on her way home and cooked 2 huge pans of deer/hog sausage n gravy and 20 biscuits for there breakfast.  Large amounts of beer/likker were drank and the clients had a big time.  I left early, don't know how the hog shining/ coon hunt went .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanking 'bout going to Milledgeville to the picture show, wanna see American Sniper . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 25, 2015)

The waterfowl population in mid Ga was not significantly affected this weekend. Was a lots of dead soldiers on the carport and one big old glass container killed.  Awesome weekend with family, and Ole' Dad. Enjoyed it lil buddy.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanking 'bout going to Milledgeville to the picture show, wanna see American Sniper . .



I haven't been to a movie in a while, but this is one I'll probably go see


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> The waterfowl population in mid Ga was not significantly affected this weekend. Was a lots of dead soldiers on the carport and one big old glass container killed.  Awesome weekend with family, and Ole' Dad. Enjoyed it lil buddy.




Only thang that counts was ya'll had fun !!!





Wycliff said:


> I haven't been to a movie in a while, but this is one I'll probably go see





We didn't go Wy, decided to just slum around the house and enjoy some time together.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2015)

Where erebody at? Afternoon youngins on  a wet cold day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2015)

Guys treed 3 coons last night and killed 27 ducks this morning, Gadwalls, Mallards and Teale, 0 woodies.  Hard to belive that NO woodies were killed, or seen in Mid GA.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 25, 2015)

Sounds like a good time was had


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guys treed 3 coons last night and killed 27 ducks this morning, Gadwalls, Mallards and Teale, 0 woodies.  Hard to belive that NO woodies were killed, or seen in Mid GA.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2015)

KMF site is "Fluffy" approved!
I'll try to remember & check on the port-a-potty situation tomorrow!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> KMF site is "Fluffy" approved!
> I'll try to remember & check on the port-a-potty situation tomorrow!



Yuppy!!
Me and the wife talked.  Looks like that thing isn't going to happen.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yuppy!!
> Me and the wife talked.  Looks like that thing isn't going to happen.


Soooo, it's  and not ?!?!?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Soooo, it's  and not ?!?!?



We are gonna try.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the coffee as I need some to get my heart pumpin again.
> 
> I read back and found that Keebs and I are paddling kinda in the same boat.  Yep, we might be going around in circles from time to time too.
> 
> ...


Yup, hate the change............. and after Fluffy & company came today, they have verizon, I plain don't know what to do...... but at least they had "one" bar of service....
Wal Mart bound this week to check out straight talk..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We are gonna try.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2015)

We would have no service except ATT gave us a mini tower to put in the house.  Now the cell works even out in the yard.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 25, 2015)

Keebs was coco there with mud


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We would have no service except ATT gave us a mini tower to put in the house.  Now the cell works even out in the yard.


They GAVE it to you or you had to pay for it?  How'd you go about getting it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> They GAVE it to you or you had to pay for it?  How'd you go about getting it?



They gave it.   Told them I had no cell service and was going to have to change carriers if they didn't have a solution.  Then they sent a mini tower to try.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They gave it.   Told them I had no cell service and was going to have to change carriers if they didn't have a solution.  Then they sent a mini tower to try.



Must be like a signal booster?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They gave it.   Told them I had no cell service and was going to have to change carriers if they didn't have a solution.  Then they sent a mini tower to try.


I may have to go by & see what they say, BUT, a couple I know went & they were told, "The service you have now is what you will have"..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Must be like a signal booster?


I saw one & it was $99 and it didn't reach too far out in the yard.......
have I mentioned........... I HATE CHANGE!???!?!??!?!?!??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm drunk cause of C......I chased a rabbit down the wormhole he opened not so long ago....... The G______ Gallows jus ain lissen an not drink stuff


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I'm drunk cause of C......I chased a rabbit down the wormhole he opened not so long ago....... The G______ Gallows jus ain lissen an not drink stuff


uuummmm............uh..........neber mind, it's juss Beerkus.....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> uuummmm............uh..........neber mind, it's juss Beerkus.....



and you expected


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2015)

Hankus said:


> and you expected


nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Hankus (Jan 25, 2015)

Keebs said:


> nothing more, nothing less



predictable if nothin else


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 26, 2015)

Where o' where did the weekend go????

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all for you fellow drivelers.

I've been looking for a large coffee truck this morning but it must be delayed due to the weather or something.  

Drivelers, it is time to get your rears in gear and get up and shake a leg and get your mojo on !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2015)

EE,  

dang traffic on the Interstate.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,
> 
> dang traffic on the Interstate.




Now dat's what I am talking about !!!!!  Gobblin, I got behind one of these recently on the interstate and immediately thought about you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2015)

It's been bad here at the factory tonight!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> It's been bad here at the factory tonight!



Re-burn your fingers?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 26, 2015)

mojo leg spinnin commence


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2015)

Good morning, I don't think Chief is going to like whats coming their way up there


----------



## Hankus (Jan 26, 2015)

went to work, got sent home to sleep for night shift, think I'll have a beer


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Good morning, got to read back and ketch up


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Forgot my phone at the house


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

didnt forget my breakfast sausage though!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Homo03?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> didnt forget my breakfast sausage though!!




mud, you got any mustard for dat breakfast sausage???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs was coco there with mud


She was... why??



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> mud, you got any mustard for dat breakfast sausage???



You know i do


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> She was... why??
> 
> 
> 
> You know i do



If i remember correctly, you told me she had a tract phone.  I wasnt sure if her service might have been better than you verizon sevice.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs was coco there with mud


 yes she was!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


>



Mrs. V said that was a pretty kitty kat


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If i remember correctly, you told me she had a tract phone.  I wasnt sure if her service might have been better than you verizon sevice.



She has one of them galaxy samsung somethings thru straight talk, but its with sprint. NO signal in the woods.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> She has one of them galaxy samsung somethings thru straight talk, but its with sprint. NO signal in the woods.



Im not sure who mines with i THINK verizon.  SO FAR.  Iv had signal everywhere iv went...  Then again Keebs live out in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im not sure who mines with i THINK verizon.  SO FAR.  Iv had signal everywhere iv went...  Then again Keebs live out in the middle of nowhere...



its straight talk but i think mine uses verizon towers.. not sure...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its straight talk but i think mine uses verizon towers.. not sure...



i have verizon. It sucks. I have a signal in town, none at the house or keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

My phone will drop a call in a minute.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. V said that was a pretty kitty kat


I thought she'd like him!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im not sure who mines with i THINK verizon.  SO FAR.  Iv had signal everywhere iv went...  Then again Keebs live out in the middle of nowhere...


we checked.......... zilch, nada, nothing....... UNLESS you turn upside down, sideways, close one eye & look to your left, Miss Vic had ONE bar.............. then it went away.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> its straight talk but i think mine uses verizon towers.. not sure...


It does use verizon towers........


mudracing101 said:


> My phone will drop a call in a minute.


welcome to my world..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning sunshine


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2015)

I feel like Nic this mornin. GRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I feel like Nic this mornin. GRRRRRRRRR.



 Its B.E. A. utiful outside, time to be bright eyed and bushy tailed


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its B.E. A. utiful outside, time to be bright eyed and bushy tailed



My tail is draggggggggin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its B.E. A. utiful outside, time to be bright eyed and bushy tailed


Yes sir!  sho is nice out there..




mrs. hornet22 said:


> My tail is draggggggggin.



Sorry  bout your tail







I set the tent back up yesterday to let it air out.  make sure everything was dry.  Vacumed out the inside etc.  Put gage in there and he LOVED IT.  The noise while he was crawling around made his day.    Once he got used to it he would crawl from one end to the other.  making and much noise as he could


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My tail is draggggggggin.



Well i waited right down the road from Keebs for you and Chris, never seen you


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes sir!  sho is nice out there..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont want to hear we'll try to show up You can always arrive on Sat. morning and spend the day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont want to hear we'll try to show up You can always arrive on Sat. morning and spend the day.



Oh, Ill be there, no doubt.  Might take 2 different vehicles so I can stay longer


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I set the tent back up yesterday to let it air out.  make sure everything was dry.  Vacumed out the inside etc.  Put gage in there and he LOVED IT.  The noise while he was crawling around made his day.    Once he got used to it he would crawl from one end to the other.  making and much noise as he could


cute!


mudracing101 said:


> Well i waited right down the road from Keebs for you and Chris, never seen you


 duh, they wuz in da water!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, Ill be there, no doubt.  Might take 2 different vehicles so I can stay longer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i waited right down the road from Keebs for you and Chris, never seen you



I was waving my arms and all


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Re-burn your fingers?


Nope, computer/server problems... Out of my league!


Hankus said:


> went to work, got sent home to sleep for night shift, think I'll have a beer



Best idea I've heard!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm so hungry!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was waving my arms and all



No wonder Y'all didn't kill no ducks!!.........I bet Chris is still shaking his head


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

rutt done snuck in here and killed the drivler.  
shame on you Rutt!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

theyz werkin me ta deff!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2015)

It's the MOST wonderful time of the year.................said nobody that ever worked in a tax office.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's the MOST wonderful time of the year.................said nobody that ever worked in a tax office.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's the MOST wonderful time of the year.................said nobody that ever worked in a tax office.



well shoot.  I was gonna see iffin you wanted to file mine fur me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Tax season, love it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

waffle house topped and peppered. .... excuse me for a lil while


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well shoot.  I was gonna see iffin you wanted to file mine fur me


  both of mine have already been accepted......... waiting on my money now!


mudracing101 said:


> waffle house topped and peppered. .... excuse me for a lil while


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

Them poor ladies that work with mud...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> both of mine have already been accepted......... waiting on my money now!



We aint even got our W2s yet


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> both of mine have already been accepted......... waiting on my money now!



dang....that is fast......I always have to pay in so I wait to the last minute............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have my w2 but always have to wait for the other half. Hope we dont have to pay in.


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff C is Tarzan?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

If i have to pay in this year i'm gonna be sick, Had to pay state last year


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks like the state owes me.


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> Jeff C is Tarzan?



 what's up?......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> Jeff C is Tarzan?



He's been running around wif no shirt on lately doing that yell.


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> what's up?......



Livin the dream.  How bout you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

knock on wood, I aint ever had to pay.  One of the benefits of being po'


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Let me hold a dolla leroy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm going to claim the dogs and cats and say Co Co is 15 again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

How much rebate you get for a child?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We aint even got our W2s yet


we got ours with our first paycheck of the year, first time it's been that quick!


rydert said:


> dang....that is fast......I always have to pay in so I wait to the last minute............





pstrahin said:


> Jeff C is Tarzan?


 sometimes................ sometimes he's Cheeta!


mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to claim the dogs and cats and say Co Co is 15 again.


yeah, uuummm, let me know how that works out for ya.........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How much rebate you get for a child?


 I don't know, the ex always got to claim her, said it got us a better return........ I don't think he was telling me the truth though....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hfh gotta kid, he gonna be rich come tax time!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

going to be broke the rest of the time


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> Livin the dream.  How bout you?



all is goot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> going to be broke the rest of the time



depending on how much we get back.  Im HOPING  we get to pay off the car and the truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to claim the dogs and cats and say Co Co is 15 again.



You can claim her till she's 23 ifn she lives with you. You should do good with the education credit too. THAT'S what I'm gonna miss this year. Cody wasn't in school this year.
Co Co in college aint she?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

mrs 22 didnt answer my. 
I aint feelin da love


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mrs 22 didnt answer my.
> I aint feelin da love



I missed it

Boss is bidding on a 66 Olds 442 convertible. 
Must be nice to be rich. He must not be too busy yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How much rebate you get for a child?



It's based on your income. It varies. You should also use all those medical expense this year. That should help you too. 
Did I answer your question


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2015)

We'll well well.....a first for me in 15 yes of doing this. Live show canceled for tonight and taped show canceled tomorrow night.

Kicked back in hotel room full of food, watching weather channel, getting paid, and just need to go find a beer store to fill my fridge.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We'll well well.....a first for me in 15 yes of doing this. Live show canceled for tonight and taped show canceled tomorrow night.
> 
> Kicked back in hotel room full of food, watching weather channel, getting paid, and just need to go find a beer store to fill my fridge.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We'll well well.....a first for me in 15 yes of doing this. Live show canceled for tonight and taped show canceled tomorrow night.
> 
> Kicked back in hotel room full of food, watching weather channel, getting paid, and just need to go find a beer store to fill my fridge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2015)

Loving it!!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We'll well well.....a first for me in 15 yes of doing this. Live show canceled for tonight and taped show canceled tomorrow night.
> 
> Kicked back in hotel room full of food, watching weather channel, getting paid, and just need to go find a beer store to fill my fridge.



heck yeah..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2015)

I gotta go find a liquor store!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta go find a liquor store!!



I just hope you can get back to Georgia


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> I just hope you can get back to Georgia



If he finds a liquor sto, he aint gonna care.


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If he finds a liquor sto, he aint gonna care.



x's 2


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can claim her till she's 23 ifn she lives with you. You should do good with the education credit too. THAT'S what I'm gonna miss this year. Cody wasn't in school this year.
> Co Co in college aint she?


I didnt know about a education credit? We always just use the turbo tax basic. we Claim co co but i thought after 17 or so you dont qualify for the child credit any more.



Jeff C. said:


> We'll well well.....a first for me in 15 yes of doing this. Live show canceled for tonight and taped show canceled tomorrow night.
> 
> Kicked back in hotel room full of food, watching weather channel, getting paid, and just need to go find a beer store to fill my fridge.


Sounds good Jeffro,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I didnt know about a education credit? We always just use the turbo tax basic. we Claim co co but i thought after 17 or so you dont qualify for the child credit any more.
> 
> 
> Sounds good Jeffro,



You can claim her till she is 23. Use the education credit. It'll get you a pretty penny back. Form 8863


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We'll well well.....a first for me in 15 yes of doing this. Live show canceled for tonight and taped show canceled tomorrow night.
> 
> Kicked back in hotel room full of food, watching weather channel, getting paid, and just need to go find a beer store to fill my fridge.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

jeff= living the life


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2015)

ItS started snowing here. Tried to post a pic out of 17th floor room, but I believe the file is too large, wouldn't load. I've posted pics from my phone before that went through.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can claim her till she is 23. Use the education credit. It'll get you a pretty penny back. Form 8863



Thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> I just hope you can get back to Georgia



I can't for the next few days anyway, so I might as well not care.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2015)

Snow Kang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> ItS started snowing here. Tried to post a pic out of 17th floor room, but I believe the file is too large, wouldn't load. I've posted pics from my phone before that went through.



Do a screen shot of the picture.  and post teh screen shot


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2015)

hfg=tech savy


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2015)

Mrs. Hawnet=taxes savy


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2015)

mud=food savy


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff C.=snow savy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> we got ours with our first paycheck of the year, first time it's been that quick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Do a screen shot of the picture.  and post teh screen shot



How do you do it again....I forgot. :ROFL:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2015)

Stoopid phone won't let me do a ROFL


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2015)

Alright....I'll be back, I'm going to find a liquor store.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 26, 2015)

well, bout ta feed up an see when to report to da shop


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> hfg=tech savy





rydert said:


> Mrs. Hawnet=taxes savy





rydert said:


> mud=food savy





rydert said:


> Jeff C.=snow savy


 Keebs=chopped liver?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Keebs=chopped liver?



i was wondering what durt was


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i was wondering what durt was


dyrt=


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Keebs=chopped liver?



Hey chopped liver. Y'all get the dimmer switch fixed?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> _*Hey chopped liver*_. Y'all get the dimmer switch fixed?


 
got it so it will stay on dim........... J's knee is swollen to the size of a small soccer ball......... walkin wiff the cane today........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> got it so it will stay on dim........... J's knee is swollen to the size of a small soccer ball......... walkin wiff the cane today........



What happened to Mizz Julia?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> What happened to Mizz Julia?


trying to replace a dimmer switch in the Blazer, pulling on something, heard a rib pop, then while leveraging to pull again, did something to her knee.......... she in ruff shape today.


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2015)

Miss J =not mechanic savy


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2015)

Keebs=Chopped liver savy


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2015)

rhbama=weather savy


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> Miss J =not mechanic savy


 she usually is............ this Blazer is gonna kill her......


rydert said:


> Keebs=Chopped liver savy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2015)

Fridge is now stocked with adult beverages.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> trying to replace a dimmer switch in the Blazer, pulling on something, heard a rib pop, then while leveraging to pull again, did something to her knee.......... she in ruff shape today.



dang, maybe 50 to the mechanic would of been cheaper.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

poor Mrs J


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> rhbama=weather savy


oh....shuddup. 


Keebs said:


> trying to replace a dimmer switch in the Blazer, pulling on something, heard a rib pop, then while leveraging to pull again, did something to her knee.......... she in ruff shape today.


Well, if it swelled that much, she probably ruptured the bursa sac in the knee. Gonna take a while to get over that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dert= phobia savvy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2015)

Howdy folks!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Fridge is now stocked with adult beverages.


PAR-TAY On, Chief@


mudracing101 said:


> dang, maybe 50 to the mechanic would of been cheaper.


 I know.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor Mrs J


were your ears burning?  she tried finding youtube stuff on it like you do........... didn't have nuttin much............


rhbama3 said:


> oh....shuddup.
> 
> Well, if it swelled that much, she probably ruptured the bursa sac in the knee. Gonna take a while to get over that.


 dagnabbit!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert= phobia savvy.





blood on the ground said:


> Howdy folks!


Hiya blood!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 26, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hay


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> PAR-TAY On, Chief@
> 
> I know.......
> 
> ...



Ice and Elevation, baby. Recliner with pillows under the knee or bed with pillows under the knee but you need to get the pressure off and the ice will help reduce the swelling.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2015)

flop?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Ice and Elevation, baby. Recliner with pillows under the knee or bed with pillows under the knee but you need to get the pressure off and the ice will help reduce the swelling.


I'll pass the info to her, thanks bama!


hdm03 said:


> flop?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2015)

Chief=prepared


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Time to lock up and go. Later y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> PAR-TAY On, Chief@
> 
> I know.......
> 
> ...



yopu can find out anything on you tube.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2015)

It's time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to lock up and go. Later y'all.





Keebs said:


> It's time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'll pass the info to her, thanks bama!



Tell Julie to wrap it rather tightly also, it helps to spread it, so to speak and the area will dissapate it sooner. That's what the Doc here told me when I ruptured mine on my knee and elbow when I took that fall.



Wycliff said:


> Chief=prepared



Especially now, I went back and got another 6 pack and another 1/2 pint of Jameson.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell Julie to wrap it rather tightly also, it helps to spread it, so to speak and the area will dissapate it sooner. That's what the Doc here told me when I ruptured mine on my knee and elbow when I took that fall.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially now, I went back and got another 6 pack and another 1/2 pint of Jameson.



1/2 pint ?  should have gotten more to start with!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 1/2 pint ?  should have gotten more to start with!!



I agree.....poured 1 drink and realized it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I agree.....poured 1 drink and realized it.



After drink to,2,tu,duo you will need another 1/2 pint.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2015)

Back at it . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2015)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr, just spilt my entire supper plate on the floor. Collards, greenbeans, fried salmon patty and fried cheekun thigh.  Salvaged the cheekun and kone bread, stoopid dog wouldn't eat the beans, or collards, had to sweep them out the door.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2015)

live from work!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at it . .



Did Thomas get the well fixed??.........He will be out to install a new hot water heater for us tomorrow!!

Tired of having to go out to the camper for a hot shower!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2015)

A beer would be nice right now.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> A beer would be nice right now.



Yes it is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did Thomas get the well fixed??.........He will be out to install a new hot water heater for us tomorrow!!
> 
> Tired of having to go out to the camper for a hot shower!!





I guess so, I had to leave early to carry Dawn to the farm and pick up her car ??

He was working on it when we left.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2015)

You back at werk Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You back at werk Quack





Yep, just tonight and tomorrow, off til Sat. 

You on dayzz ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm off start nights tomorrow thru Thursday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm off start nights tomorrow thru Thursday





10-4, 'pose to be on dayz, but co-worker wants to leave for Florida tomorrow after he gets off work, so I swapped with him.


Super Bowl next Sunday ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2015)

Lil Wy gotta basketball game so maybe he is coming to it


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2015)

Your would rather work nights than days anyway


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Your would rather work nights than days anyway





True dat !!  If the Super Bowl was this Sunday, was considering working my dayshift this weekend, but if I do, that means I gotta grease everything and wash the company truck too . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 26, 2015)

doin what dayshift shoulda done


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2015)

Hankus said:


> doin what dayshift shoulda done



Join the crowd


----------



## Hankus (Jan 27, 2015)

ain but 2 of us, they was 4 on dayshift, you'd think they'd get more accomplished


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

Dang ole dayshifters . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2015)

Salad all the way ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> True dat !!  If the Super Bowl was this Sunday, was considering working my dayshift this weekend, but if I do, that means I gotta grease everything and wash the company truck too . .



Rain this weekend would wash the truck.  Cold rain at that.  

Well since CMC wouldn't eat the beans and greens maybe he isn't stinking up the room.   

Tis 32 and windy here.   All this wind for the last three days reminds me of NEB where it alway blows.   It must be a real slow day for news as the local talking heads keep reporting on the weather in the northeast.

Well night walkers the coffee is brewed and ready so grab a cup and make it until the whistle blows.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.

Dang yesterday started off fairly quiet BUT it surely went crazy as the day progressed.  Seemed like everybody wanted their shipments immediately and that doesn't always happen.

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as I need some to get awake this morning because I have a mound of paperwork and lots of emails to get done before 8 AM this morning. 

I hope Jeff C. ain't freezing too badly up there in the northeast and will be able to get back home safely.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

Morning guyz, hope ya'll have a great day, bout got this 'un whupped !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2015)

LOL ... Just had a coworker explain to me how we should bomb Hawaii! He said all them japs over there don't like us anyway..... Oh boy!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL ... Just had a coworker explain to me how we should bomb Hawaii! He said all them japs over there don't like us anyway..... Oh boy!!!!





Get him to join up and send 'em to the PF and see how long he last . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jan 27, 2015)

night y'all


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2015)

Hankus said:


> night y'all



I will be home in a little while honey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr, just spilt my entire supper plate on the floor. Collards, greenbeans, fried salmon patty and fried cheekun thigh.  Salvaged the cheekun and kone bread, stoopid dog wouldn't eat the beans, or collards, had to sweep them out the door.


 THats horrible..i would of cryed.


Hankus said:


> night y'all



Morning y'all


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 27, 2015)

Wondering how chief is doin


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 27, 2015)

mornin


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2015)

hay.......


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2015)

kang............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I will be home in a little while honey!





mudracing101 said:


> THats horrible..i would of cryed.
> 
> 
> Morning y'all







Morning folks


Slept like poop last night.  Gage was up and down all night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2015)

Dang heat pump seems to have failed on me! I hate spending money on this kind of stuff!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> hay.......


ya'll either need to pray for me or send someone to video.......... due to the knee issue, I have to get a roll of hay from the feed store, transport it home, roll it off and set the hay ring on it, all by my lonesome............... now, I've pulled horse trailers before, I've backed the little trailer with the tractor when I was a kid just for fun, but I ain't tackled nuttin like this in forever........... blazer+short trailer with hay=jackknife real quick!
MORNING!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 27, 2015)

for Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> for Keebs


it's going to be an adventure...... especially backing it down in the pasture and into the round pen that is rigged up around the hay ring..........


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> it's going to be an adventure...... especially backing it down in the pasture and into the round pen that is rigged up around the hay ring..........



just remember this.....never make over a 1/4 turn with your steering wheel if possible when backing.....get straight as possible.....slow and steady, don't get in a hurry...

You can do it


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2015)

Keebs=Jackknife savy


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> just remember this.....never make over a 1/4 turn with your steering wheel if possible when backing.....get straight as possible.....slow and steady, _*don't get in a hurry*_...
> 
> You can do it


I'll try to remember this..............


rydert said:


> Keebs=Jackknife savy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> Keebs=Jackknife savy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm gonna video from the bushes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna video from the bushes



I hear you do that alot, Tom. .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hear you do that alot, Tom. .



I sell alot of vids to you, pot calling kettle black


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I sell alot of vids to you, pot calling kettle black



Yeah, Iv been meaning to tell you.  All that money youve made off me you would THINK you would buy a better camera...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, Iv been meaning to tell you.  All that money youve made off me you would THINK you would buy a better camera...



Its not always the camera, video'in thru window screens is not that easy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its not always the camera, video'in thru window screens is not that easy.



 Ill buy you a razor knife.  They bout $5 best i remember..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hear you do that alot, Tom. .





mudracing101 said:


> I sell alot of vids to you, pot calling kettle black





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, Iv been meaning to tell you.  All that money youve made off me you would THINK you would buy a better camera...





mudracing101 said:


> Its not always the camera, video'in thru window screens is not that easy.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill buy you a razor knife.  They bout $5 best i remember..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill buy you a razor knife.  They bout $5 best i remember..



5 dollars , you got ripped off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> 5 dollars , you got ripped off.



I thought we was friends. You said you gave me a discount  I knew  you ripped me of.. and asked for an extra $5 tip


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

and it was PInk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ya'll ever notice Keebs don't never spill any of her 

Men.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll ever notice Keebs don't never spill any of her
> 
> Men.



Chevy eats it.. she dropsit. your just not quick enough to get it up before the dog


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

op2:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

Dont worry mrs 22.  I got someone to help you...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll ever notice Keebs don't never spill any of her
> 
> Men.


 you noticed!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Chevy eats it.. she dropsit. your just not quick enough to get it up before the dog


 quit tellin my secrets!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont worry mrs 22.  I got someone to help you...


oh.my.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you noticed!
> 
> quit tellin my secrets!
> 
> oh.my.



Cant let you look like the good one.  She deserves to know the truth


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont worry mrs 22.  I got someone to help you...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2015)

_*HEY MUD!!!!!!!!!!!*_

















































did you forget to bring me something Sunday?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> _*HEY MUD!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Pnut prob. still got them riding around in the back of his truck.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Pnut prob. still got them riding around in the back of his truck.


ain't gonna be no good now............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ain't gonna be no good now............



Its ok, i'll bring you some diff. sausage.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 27, 2015)

do what????


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2015)

oh my.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 27, 2015)

"I would love one that big." mudracing101


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its ok, i'll bring you some diff. sausage.


 Ohhh, uuummm............. wait, WHAT?!??!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

what in tarnation.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2015)

SLOWLY tip-toeing out of the room...............


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 27, 2015)

gettin' close to lunch time.......i don't want no sausage


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> gettin' close to lunch time.......i don't want no sausage



I recon there IS a first for everything, huh?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 27, 2015)

what do you mean?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 27, 2015)

i no get it


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its ok, i'll bring you some diff. sausage.



Speaking of.....tell Ms. V. I say hey........she will know what it means............


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I recon there IS a first for everything, huh?



burn...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

idjits


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

Should ban all of ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

Starting with Dirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

then Homogay03


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

hehe i done burnt hdm03 worse then fuzzy's tent


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 27, 2015)

what in the world


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> what in the world


LUNCH CALL!!!!!!

covered & smothered pork chops over rice & english peas, yeah, come'on! (in my BBQBoss voice)


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

I aint went and got mine yet. hmmmm


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2015)

chicken salit and a water.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

Taco bell


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

Mud sig line confuzzes me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2015)

yep.


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2015)

go to the Billy thread....you will unnerstand


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

i did, Im still confuzzled


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2015)

i did not.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm starting a for profit org. that will take food from hunters that kill all they need in season and sell it to the rest that need one more but didnt kill it for season went out. No need for longer seasons, i get rich , yada yada yada.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

Mud gonna have more money than Bo$$


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

He gonna be ball like JayZ


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

gonna make Bill Jordan look like he needs to be in a soup line


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

Me and Mud are BFFs...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and Mud are BFFs...



Good , i'll be needing a donation.


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 27, 2015)

I had navy beans and cornbread for supper last night.  Folks in the office aint real happy!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> I had navy beans and cornbread for supper last night.  Folks in the office aint real happy!!



pstrahin has flatulence...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

noone strike a match...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> I had navy beans and cornbread for supper last night.  Folks in the office aint real happy!!



You kilt da dribler too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey did.......... wait,....... what is that smell


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You kilt da dribler too.



I did!! 

Sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 27, 2015)

I have missed you all.  Gonna have to poke back in here more often!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm starting a for profit org. that will take food from hunters that kill all they need in season and sell it to the rest that need one more but didnt kill it for season went out. No need for longer seasons, i get rich , yada yada yada.


 


pstrahin said:


> I have missed you all.  Gonna have to poke back in here more often!!


 why ya gotta poke us?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> I have missed you all.  Gonna have to poke back in here more often!!



 I'm sure someone missed you too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2015)

Time is UP!

Now I gotta go to Tractor Supply and Walmart.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 27, 2015)

goooood mornin


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> why ya gotta poke us?



It will be gentle! 



mudracing101 said:


> I'm sure someone missed you too.



I dunno.  That ain't happened too ofen.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 27, 2015)

welcome to the forum; pstrahin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!
> 
> Now I gotta go to Tractor Supply and Walmart.


Get some of that cheesy stuff in the can



Hankus said:


> goooood mornin


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> welcome to the forum; pstrahin!



Thanks.  Got any beer?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 27, 2015)

No; but I gots some weed


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> No; but I gots some weed



That might burn down the tent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 27, 2015)

pstrahin, I hope you dont LOL


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 27, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> pstrahin, I hope you dont LOL



I am trying to go back and get caught up so I figure out what is going on with useless billy.  lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2015)

Later y'all, i'm going home to get some work done.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all, i'm going home to get some work done.


MmmHHHmmmm, I better not see you peekin thru da woods!

Bye ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

Let's knock this last one OUT !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2015)

Fixing to head to the bar/restaurant. Just chilled and slept most of the day. 

How y'all iz?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixing to head to the bar/restaurant. Just chilled and slept most of the day.
> 
> How y'all iz?



eye iz fine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> eye iz fine.



Good to hear gobbling....I'm having a couple beers and a cranky drank in room before heading to bar/restaurant.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Good to hear gobbling....I'm having a couple beers and a cranky drank in room before heading to bar/restaurant.



does the manager at the liquor store call you by your first name yet?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2015)

Spaghetti


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

Dawn's home made cheekun pie, cabbage and collards.  Biscuit with sausage gravy later...


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 27, 2015)

Gotz a meeting in the morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Gotz a meeting in the morning





Had mine this morning, lasted 35 minutes 'cause of the stoopid dayshifters axing stoopid questions..


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 27, 2015)

That's about the normal length for ours


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

Ours usually last no longer than 15-20.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

^^^^^^  AWWWWWW HAIL !!! 




Never did hear how Mandy and BOG did on their duck hunting tripzz ???


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 27, 2015)

this is gonna be a loooooong nite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> this is gonna be a loooooong nite





Yep, soon as I mash this go button on the pumps I'm gonna settle in and do some reading.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2015)

woot woot!!! Gettin' a new pup!! She'll be here in March!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> woot woot!!! Gettin' a new pup!! She'll be here in March!





Whatcha gettin Shuga ??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha gettin Shuga ??



Another Ladner's Black Mouth Cur


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2015)

Just like him, but a little girl


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> Another Ladner's Black Mouth Cur





Cool, I'm not real familiar with them, but heard they're super smart.


Never owned anything but Black Labs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just like him, but a little girl





That's a good lookin pup, aren't they real protective of their owners ??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool, I'm not real familiar with them, but heard they're super smart.
> 
> 
> Never owned anything but Black Labs.



I posted a pic. Super smart. And protective of my babies. Litter was just born a week or so ago. Tryin' to decide whether we're all goin' up to TN to pick her out or if Rob will go solo


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's a good lookin pup, aren't they *real protective* of their owners ??



You got it! Ain't never a dog been more loyal to me or my kids. He's the sweetest thing I've ever known


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2015)

What's all the ruckus in here?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2015)

Same boy, 5 years later:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What's all the ruckus in here?



Hi Blood! Just talking about puppies


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hi Blood! Just talking about puppies


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

Stoopid FB keeps locking down on me ??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid FB keeps locking down on me ??



No telling what it could be. I hear a kid crying. I'll be back tomorrow! Y'all behave!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> No telling what it could be. I hear a kid crying. I'll be back tomorrow! Y'all behave!!





See ya Shugababe !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid FB keeps locking down on me ??



Dude, stay away from social media! It's dangerous!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 28, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Quack, and Wycliff (if you are still in here).

Gobblin getting his rest this morning but I bet that he will be driving into GON in a big 18-wheeler full of fresh brewed coffee most any minute now.

I watched the dreaded white screen for a while this morning unfortunately.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2015)

Morning EE.  I swear I don't see how you and GW get up so dang early EVERY morning ?????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning EE.  I swear I don't see how you and GW get up so dang early EVERY morning ?????



Normally, if I can get about 4 hours of sleep, I am doing well.


I forgot to say hello to Sugar Plum earlier, SO GOOD MORNING SUGAR PLUM and I like your new avatar.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2015)

Well keep the WOW back.  I rolled over this morning and must be irresistibly beautifulllllll now.   

Well the coffee is brewed to cowboy strength and ready to have the spoon standup straight.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 28, 2015)

Good Morning Gobblin and welcome to the GON early morning show.

Thanks for the coffee too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2015)

Kang EE!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2015)

My weapon keeps working ...  Young buck production boys like to hide my tools and laugh ... I don't forget!!! Water balloons from the top floor evens the score just fine!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> My weapon keeps working ...  Young buck production boys like to hide my tools and laugh ... I don't forget!!! Water balloons from the top floor evens the score just fine!



Is that productive?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2015)

Laundry done and hung up.  Time to consider b'fast.

Oh and the dog threw up.   Great start to the day.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2015)

Moanin everyone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Laundry done and hung up.  Time to consider b'fast.
> 
> Oh and the dog threw up.   Great start to the day.





Make 'em eat it back up . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Make 'em eat it back up . . .



Like that is going to happen.   

More likely to roll in it and stink to high heaven.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2015)

Ya'll nightwalkers getcha some good sleep, daywalkers have a good 'un !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2015)

later Quack


----------



## Hankus (Jan 28, 2015)

slammed and frammed, time to ride to the shop


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Laundry done and hung up.  Time to consider b'fast.
> 
> Oh and the dog threw up.   Great start to the day.




Good Morning Hankus.

Gobblin, don't keep  feeding your dog that Mexican food.


Laundry.....errrr, I knew that I forgot to do something early this morning.  Yep, I have load of about 25-30 pairs of black socks that I had intended to wash early this morning and I slap forgot about it!!!    

Shucks, I see that Blood has done crowned me, KANG but I know that won't last long when the other rabble-rousers such as hfh, Mrs. H, Keebs, and the rest of the day-shift gang get out of bed and get to work here.  Bunch of slackers, I tell you !!!     

I wonder if Keebs was able to load that big hay bale and get it home and unloaded for her horses last night.  Surely hope that she had some help down that way last night to assist in that undertaking.  I would have been glad to help her BUT I probably wouldn't have made it down there until this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 28, 2015)

evenin EE


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hankus, is this what you are going to be doing today ????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2015)

EE,  more likely the grass she ate when she had to go out at 2:30 AM


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Morning , 2nd cup of coffee. thats odd.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Morning Mrs. Hawtnet. Tell Chris i said Hey.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

hay......

speakin of.....wonder how Keebs backing adventure went?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Mrs. Hawtnet. Tell Chris i said Hey.


He said hey and he knows what it means. 
Said tell Mrs. V he said hey. 


rydert said:


> hay......
> 
> speakin of.....wonder how Keebs backing adventure went?


Hey Man of the year.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Man of the year.



yep.....that was quite an honor


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2015)

Dropped the kids off at the school.... Couldn't wait for the pool


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2015)

Guess it's still too cold


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He said hey and he knows what it means.
> Said tell Mrs. V he said hey.
> 
> Hey Man of the year.


I'll tell her he said hey, i'm sure she'll say hey back, i'll let ya know


blood on the ground said:


> Dropped the kids off at the school.... Couldn't wait for the pool



wait what, Pool?
Dirt man of the year, what , i've missed something


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Leroy?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2015)

fly by bbl


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

I DID IT!!!!!!
No tree's, fencing or animals were injured in my great hay adventure!  Moved the round pen panels, opened the gap, rolled the hay off, re-set the hay ring, the whole nine yards all by my lonesome!
Yep, pretty pleased with my old fat self!
Mornin Ya'll!

Also, I have posted a question in the KMF thread, please go check it out.......
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9268450&postcount=43


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I DID IT!!!!!!
> No tree's, fencing or animals were injured in my great hay adventure!  Moved the round pen panels, opened the gap, rolled the hay off, re-set the hay ring, the whole nine yards all by my lonesome!
> Yep, pretty pleased with my old fat self!
> Mornin Ya'll!
> ...



Go KEEBS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Morning kids....OK I've had enough of these teens and nasty snow piled up alongside of downtown city streets.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning kids....OK I've had enough of these teens and nasty snow piled up alongside of downtown city streets.



Lil too old for them teens ain ya bubba


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2015)

Mornin y'all. 


They are moving my FIL to hospice today. 




Hornet22 said:


> Lil too old for them teens ain ya bubba


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Lil too old for them teens ain ya bubba



 

Yessir!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I DID IT!!!!!!
> No tree's, fencing or animals were injured in my great hay adventure!  Moved the round pen panels, opened the gap, rolled the hay off, re-set the hay ring, the whole nine yards all by my lonesome!
> Yep, pretty pleased with my old fat self!
> Mornin Ya'll!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> 
> They are moving my FIL to hospice today.



Hi MizCrickyy....sorry to hear that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I DID IT!!!!!!
> No tree's, fencing or animals were injured in my great hay adventure!  Moved the round pen panels, opened the gap, rolled the hay off, re-set the hay ring, the whole nine yards all by my lonesome!
> Yep, pretty pleased with my old fat self!
> Mornin Ya'll!
> ...



Keebs = update savvy.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go KEEBS!


 I have to admit, I was fairly proud of myself!


Hornet22 said:


> Lil too old for them teens ain ya bubba





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> 
> They are moving my FIL to hospice today.


's for you all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Think I phone post better when I'm imbibing alkyhaul....still on coffee for now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning kids....OK I've had enough of these teens and nasty snow piled up alongside of downtown city streets.


Only time I wanna see snow is ifn I gots Frankenstein boots on and snow skies.  


Hornet22 said:


> Lil too old for them teens ain ya bubba


That was a good one coach. 


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> 
> They are moving my FIL to hospice today.



I'm sorry Crickett.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Phone is actin up.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi MizCrickyy....sorry to hear that.





Keebs said:


> 's for you all.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry Crickett.



thank y'all. 

He just came home from the hospital on Monday. Hospice care came out last Saturday & set up a bed & everything for him but the past couple of days have just been too hard for Jean(his lady friend that takes care of him) She has been taking care of him for the most part. They live in Greensboro so it's hard for us to go down there on a daily basis. Anyways, he is in the 4th stage of COPD. Drs originally said he may have 6mths to a year but now he may only have days.

Sorry to be such a downer today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Phone is actin up.



Or is Jeff C. acting up


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = update savvy.





Crickett said:


> thank y'all.
> 
> He just came home from the hospital on Monday. Hospice care came out last Saturday & set up a bed & everything for him but the past couple of days have just been too hard for Jean(his lady friend that takes care of him) She has been taking care of him for the most part. They live in Greensboro so it's hard for us to go down there on a daily basis. Anyways, he is in the 4th stage of COPD. Drs originally said he may have 6mths to a year but now he may only have days.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer today.








That's how it was for my Daddy.......... he lasted almost a week after we brought him home, the nurses/doctors in Albany didn't expect him to survive the ride home in the ambulance....... tomorrow will be 7 years.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Or is Jeff C. acting up


ding, ding, ding, we haz a winner!

ok, I have work to get done.......


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

sorry to hear that Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Jan 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> That's how it was for my Daddy.......... he lasted almost a week after we brought him home, the nurses/doctors in Albany didn't expect him to survive the ride home in the ambulance....... tomorrow will be 7 years.



I'm sorry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Or is Jeff C. acting up



Not yet, but I'm fixin to too two 2!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2015)

Yep! Bed time!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2015)

afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Wy Kang.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2015)

afternoon kang


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Time for some cereal and a manner....shoulda ate before I took antibiotic


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Time for some cereal and a manner....shoulda ate before I took antibiotic



probably so, and manners are good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> probably so, and manners are good



Stoopid auto correct wants to change everything. Think I'll go down and get one more coffee.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Dead in here.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 28, 2015)

Sho nuff is Chief. Where is ever body?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'z herea and therea.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

HFH is absent.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2015)

HFH is at the park


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2015)

that's what Durt said


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> HFH is at the park





hdm03 said:


> that's what Durt said



Quick save.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Sho nuff is Chief. Where is ever body?



Probly flop lurking in billy thread.

 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z herea and therea.



Mostly there's it seems. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH is absent.



Reckon where he izz?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

I been plumbing....  GRRRRRR


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quick save.



Show was!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

The City came by and informed me we used 38k gallons of water last month.. stupid toilet was running and I didnt know..  It was the customer bathroom


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> HFH is at the park





hdm03 said:


> that's what Durt said





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I been plumbing....  GRRRRRR



So dirt was correct?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

werkin.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I been plumbing....  GRRRRRR



oh my goodness......


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> So dirt was correct?



ouch...........burn


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> So dirt was correct?



i would say that he was correct


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i would say that he was correct



x's 2


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> So dirt was correct?





Ill pass for fear of infraction... Just know i got a great reply...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> So dirt was correct?



 And I liked ol dert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Bored to deaf....some of the crew took a cab to a mall or somthing. No thanks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Bored to deaf....some of the crew took a cab to a mall or somthing. No thanks.



Too bad you aint in Vegas.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

I voted in the Who's gonna win the Super Bowl thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Vegas would a been awesome to be stranded in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Reckon I'll take a walk back to the arena and stash some beers and linker on da bus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Holla back in a bit.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Holla back in a bit.


Don't get lost, Chief!

Homemade soup & 1/2 a pb&j sammich


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

Mrs 22 ignored the picture I sent her.  She dont lubs me no mo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey, durt.  Grats on the award..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

They were very generous calling you MAN of the year....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 ignored the picture I sent her.  She dont lubs me no mo



My son called me the same time you sent the pic. I got detracted.  I'm gonna show H22 the pic this evening. He don't have a smart phone.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> mud?









 you clean up pretty good for a kuntryboy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you clean up pretty good for a kuntryboy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son called me the same time you sent the pic. I got detracted.  I'm gonna show H22 the pic this evening. He don't have a smart phone.



Told that was at the Lowes parking lot in Tifton.  He needs to do better...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Told that was at the Lowes parking lot in Tifton.  He needs to do better...



I really don't know what I'm looking at other than a Pike truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

HFH won't answer my PM. He don't lubs me nomo.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH won't answer my PM. I don't lubs me nomo.



 look again


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, durt.  Grats on the award..


thanks


havin_fun_huntin said:


> They were very generous calling you MAN of the year....


wow......


Keebs said:


> you clean up pretty good for a kuntryboy!


my wife told me not to get a case of the big head


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> thanks
> 
> wow......
> 
> my wife told me not to get a case of the big head



I had to mess with you, DUH.

But really, grats!  What you do for those kids is really nice.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had to mess with you, DUH.
> 
> But really, grats!  What you do for those kids is really nice.


 Ditto!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had to mess with you, DUH.
> 
> But really, grats!  What you do for those kids is really nice.



We need more like him in this world. 

My son loved 4-H camp. Boy Scout camp, not so much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't got no "Man of the Year" pics of dert.  

Y'all tell him Hi for me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Beers iced down on bus.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> look again





Jeff C. said:


> I don't got no "Man of the Year" pics of dert.
> 
> Y'all tell him Hi for me!



OK!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Ate brekfus too late, ain't hungry for lunch yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey Dert!!!!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said Hi.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ate brekfus too late, ain't hungry for lunch yet.



Did the same thing yesterday and today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Dert!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jeff C. said Hi.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

I know what it means.............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all.
> 
> 
> They are moving my FIL to hospice today.



Sorry to hear Crickett



Jeff C. said:


> Time for some cereal and a manner....shoulda ate before I took antibiotic



does this manner have anything to do with the teens you're entertaining?


poke chop and salad


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> I know what it means.............



  I knew it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> I know what it means.............



Please explain to Mrs dert, so she'll know when I tell her Hi...thanx


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry to hear Crickett
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thinking about walkin down the skreet to a deli....teens are slowly disappearing.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Please explain to Mrs dert, so she'll know when I tell her Hi...thanx



 i'll tell her.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> i'll tell her.......



You get my vote for "Man of the Year"!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

merc123 put up a thread about bad dreams. Made me remember mine. I dreamed I was hunting sitting backward. Had the gun facing behind me. I shot and heard the deer hit the ground. Then I shot again and heard another one hit the ground. I was hoping they were big ol bucks. Before I could get up to see what I had shot, the stupid dog barked and woke me up.



By the way............ I don't deer hunt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

Reckon I'll walk down to the deli and get a bite to eat....bbl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> merc123 put up a thread about bad dreams. Made me remember mine. I dreamed I was hunting sitting backward. Had the gun facing behind me. I shot and heard the deer hit the ground. Then I shot again and heard another one hit the ground. I was hoping they were big ol bucks. Before I could get up to see what I had shot, the stupid dog barked and woke me up.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way............ I don't deer hunt.



LOLZ!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> merc123 put up a thread about bad dreams. Made me remember mine. I dreamed I was hunting sitting backward. Had the gun facing behind me. I shot and heard the deer hit the ground. Then I shot again and heard another one hit the ground. I was hoping they were big ol bucks. Before I could get up to see what I had shot, the stupid dog barked and woke me up.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way............ I don't deer hunt.


First thing I thought......... "she doesn't even deer hunt!"


Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll walk down to the deli and get a bite to eat....bbl.


be careful out there!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> merc123 put up a thread about bad dreams. Made me remember mine. I dreamed I was hunting sitting backward. Had the gun facing behind me. I shot and heard the deer hit the ground. Then I shot again and heard another one hit the ground. I was hoping they were big ol bucks. Before I could get up to see what I had shot, the stupid dog barked and woke me up.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way............ I don't deer hunt.


That thread is almost 7 years old..............Nobody ever responded to him..........He killed his own thread!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ditto!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> We need more like him in this world.
> 
> My son loved 4-H camp. Boy Scout camp, not so much.



We gonna give him the fat head..

Lets not forget.. Iv seen a pic of him in a tie dyed T


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We gonna give him the fat head..
> 
> Lets not forget.. Iv seen a pic of him in a tie dyed T


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey Dirt!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dirt?


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

yall git.....last post


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thread killers!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> mud?



Seen the lil 4h thing on facebook, the way ya been helpin out, all jokin aside... Good job


----------



## pstrahin (Jan 28, 2015)

Can it go past 1,000 now?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 28, 2015)

NO, dont get in trouble


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 28, 2015)

Alright, lock er down.


----------



## rydert (Jan 28, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Seen the lil 4h thing on facebook, the way ya been helpin out, all jokin aside... Good job



thanks mud


----------

